# Auto's Done Carty's Way



## Carty (Apr 9, 2022)

Auto Flowering... many folks give this a shot and walk away, why, because grow #1 was unsuccessful.  You see, Autos really and truly are a different animal and thus have to be treated so.

Stunting is the biggest issue and IMHO #1 reason why this wonderful auto flowering style of MJ is talked down by so many with bad experiences.  It's easy to do.

My journey began after a 4yr hiatus and deciding to get back into my hobby.  smaller spaces dictated changes like small tents and more stealth.  Hmmm?  I was gifted a bunch of seeds that got crushed, the only 3 that made it was 3 Sour60 seeds I got 2 females and a male, made more seeds.  thus the journey begins.

Since the F2 seeds I made were not feminized, I needed to start 12 to find 5 or 6 females hopefully.  so starting 12 pots in 2 or 3gal felt is a LOT of soil and I cannot afford it and don't have room for
12 larger pots.  so, this is where I decided to break my first rule I read about.  "They" say to NOT transplant autos.  given no choice I started mine in 1gal plastic nursery pots.  you know, the el cheapos.

Here is my method after 8yrs or so of growing Autos..

*My #1 DON'T rule...* _ Starting in Solo Cups._  IMO has something to do with the tap root being restricted early on.  A photo period can outgrow this initial stunting as it stays in veg mode longer and can overcome.  NOT an auto.  plant will finish usually at about a foot or so.  *want bigger autos.  Try my method..*

Germinate seeds to the point 2" tails are exposed.. this keeps you from planting upside down on accident causing possible losses, been there, done that.
>>>> How I do it:  Soak in good water overnight, give a stir, if seeds sink ready for step 2.  place in damp paper towel, not wet.. inside baggie and I go into an oven mit.. dark, warm.
2 days later check on them.  if short tails barely popping, one more day might do it.  every strain is different.

*Starting regular autos..*
1.  Start with 1gal plastic pots..  why you ask?   plastic pots allow the larger roots to form early that establishes the plants foothold, just like in nature.  you want a nice root ball to form during this first 3wks in the small pot.  3 wks because most autos have shown sex by now and you know which ones to up pot, which ones to cull..
2.  Introduce your Mykos here at up pot.  many brands out there so not gonna recommend any, but a sprinkle of this in the hole before dropping the plant into the new pot, omg do the roots just go mad.  healthy plants.
3.  Up pot to:  2 or 3 gal felt pot.  why felt?  at this point is where you need your feeder roots to start.  As she gets established in her new home and her larger roots hit the pots edge, they get air pruned thus causing feeder roots to form all along the roots mass.  up taking nutrients and water.
Watch these girls blow up a week or so after up potting and stretching their legs a bit.  IMHO Autos love to be up potted if done correctly.  stay away from grow bags please, try finding
some Orchid pots like I use.  they have more drain holes then the average pot..

*Starting feminized autos..*
Doesn't get much easier then this..  start them in 2gal felt pots, start to finish..   why 2gal.  Autos only live about 2 1/2 months, and what I've discovered is most will not fill out a 3gal root ball.. my exception would be a long flowering auto like 80 to 90 days Sativa dom.  not saying I'd not use a 3gal pot,  but think I'd start THOSE in 1gal pots first.  control moisture better in beginning.  but my rule for starting feminized autos is, 2gal felt pots.
*Hint: * Look for taller pots.. most 2gal are 8.5" tall, but some are 10" tall and I prefer these..  big reason is up potting,  gives me almost a full gallon of dirt under and room to grow...

*Feeding: * People, do not feed until end of week 1 for your 1st feeding, not day 1.  you will burn them and stunt them.  I sometimes go 2wks if my plants look healthy and are growing strong.  but if you want to stay on a schedule of week 1-10.  start end of week 1, end of week 2 and so on.
Feed, water, water.... Feed, water, water.  Remember, your soil also dictates your feeding and the amount you feed them.  try staying at 50%.  just might get healthier plants.

*Flushing: * I give them a light flushing right before up potting to assure I'm converting feeding over properly to flower.  not a full on flush but more of an over watering with extra drainage clearing it up a bit.

*Soil: * No Foxfarm Ocean Forrest straight.. it WILL burn your plants.  any kind of mistreatment early on will result in stunted autos..  when autos can get up to 4ft at times..   I've tried them all and here is what I find works best.
*Roots Organics *basic green mix...  (not 707, it's for outdoor).   this stuff is like magic, but does require a lot of breaking down by hand or a grinder..  huge chunks of guanos..
*Foxfarm's  Strawberry Fields *..  this mix is heavy in perlite and is a mushroom compost, keep medium to moist and toadstools will form...
*Foxfarm's Bushmasters Coco Loco ..*.  a heavier mix for sure, needs more perlite IMO.

My best soil ever:  Mix Roots Organics, after breaking down, with Strawberry Fields 50/50.  I did a grow with this mix and only had to add calmag and a PK booster to achieve awesome
plants..

I have a goal of helping people discover autos and not walk away disappointed.  I see so many doing things that cause stunting and thus small yields, then compare to a photo period grow, not fair really..  photos are dictated by how long you veg.. autos decide this on their own..  why I try to find strains that take 3wks and not 10 days..  the faster it shows sex, the smaller that plant/strain is going to be.  Look for Sativa mixes that still finish in 75 days or so..

I'm here to help anyone who has questions..  starting 5 new seeds tonight, soaking in water..
*4 - Beserker Autos *-  Forgotten Cookies III x Grape Dosi Breath by Beserker7205

*1 - Blue Vangoo -*  Kush Van Stitch x (W.C. OG x Cash Crop Auto female) x (Sour60 x Blue Streak F3).  By Carty 2008..

I have a thread going called Autos...back at it.  you can watch along and see how my grows progress, but I'll also be showing updates here of the 2 above strains so we can do a tutorial, answer questions and teach..   feel free to ask me anything about autos.. if I don't know the answer I'll research it until I'm sure I have it  right and post it up ok...

Autos Rule


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 9, 2022)

Such a good read for me this morning. Thanks for taking the time to wack it out in the keyboard. I’m a new grower first grow chose feminized seeds with great outcome 2nd grow was clones from the first grow. They are in the tent flowering now about week 5. I didn’t like the clones as much as the plants are not as pretty to me like the leaves are smaller but I’m hoping the buds are needing up and I will have another successful grow. My third grow is started seedlings to a bit older juveniles added two extra strains giving me more choices but also all feminized. While shopping for my next strain I got to choose some free seeds and opted for the autos this time just to have them in my toolbox. I will refer to all your tips on growing when I start to grow them. Looking forward to your updates in the autos


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2022)

Good thread brother.
I start out in small plastic pots the size of a big cup and go straight into 3gallon fabric pots.
Your Gabagoo loved it. Now I got two more of your Gabagoos going. One is in a 3 gallon pot and the other is getting ready to go into a 3 gallon pot.
Had two Zkittles going but lost one to a god damn bird. I seen the fker on my table but they normally don't do that.
Anyway the zkittles Auto will be going into a 3gallon fabric pot today too.
Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## spunom (Apr 9, 2022)

I'd like to pick your brain if you got the time.

I seen on your ...back at it thread that you did some LST. Do you just bend for a short while to promote side growth then untie and let it do it's thing or leave it tied down?


----------



## Carty (Apr 10, 2022)

Good thread brother.
I start out in small plastic pots the size of a big cup and go straight into 3gallon fabric pots.

I think this may work for you bro because you only leave them in for a few days to a week where others attempt to
do a veg cycle in solo cups.  Still..  start your Gabagoo or next auto in a 1gal plastic nursery pot until it shows sex, then up pot, your auto will get twice as big I swear..



spunom said:


> I'd like to pick your brain if you got the time.
> 
> I seen on your ...back at it thread that you did some LST. Do you just bend for a short while to promote side growth then untie and let it do it's thing or leave it tied down?



You can actually leave it tied down,  the tied down branch will begin to grow vertical again and as the others take off you should end up with a fairly even canopy.  this type of LST is very popular in the Auto world.  can be strain dependant as some just like to grow big main colas.. so get to know the strain.  

I seen people to this type of tie over at week old..  lol.  feel free to show photos here so I can help you best way possible.. this thread is about sharing with each other so we can all learn..

My next batch is now in paper towels, inside baggies, inside oven mit...  yeah, oven mit.   KISS people.

Here is my current autos at a month old on the big girl, 3wks on the others in bloom and just over 2wks on the little bush right front..






Growing 3 different strains is not ideal..  all need different foods it seems, some drink faster... I'd have to say I'm
learning in small tents your best off 1 at a time.  but there's soooo many strains..  LOL


----------



## spunom (Apr 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> You can actually leave it tied down, the tied down branch will begin to grow vertical again and as the others take off you should end up with a fairly even canopy. this type of LST is very popular in the Auto world. can be strain dependant as some just like to grow big main colas.. so get to know the strain.
> 
> I seen people to this type of tie over at week old.. lol. feel free to show photos here so I can help you best way possible.. this thread is about sharing with each other so we can all learn..


Thank you. I've never grown autos, but I just put in an order yesterday for some Zkittlez fem autos. After seeing your results, I'm wanting to give them a try.


----------



## Carty (Apr 11, 2022)

spunom said:


> Thank you. I've never grown autos, but I just put in an order yesterday for some Zkittlez fem autos. After seeing your results, I'm wanting to give them a try.


You'll like the Zkittles.  Grew it last year.  She got to about 2 1/2ft and purple highlights. 
Look thru my auto thread.. luck


----------



## Carty (Apr 11, 2022)

Monday, well today..lol
Later on we'll walk thru planting and I'll show you a few tricks to insure a successful planting and getting them above ground,  green and happy..

Tonight I've cleaned my pots and ran them thru the dishwasher.. 
Prepped my 5 tags and look forward to sharing this step by step.. night


----------



## Carty (Apr 12, 2022)

So, lets get this ball a rollin eh?

First, lets take a look at what pots I use to start autos and why..

1gal Orchid pots.   Orchids are a plant that air roots, needs almost no soil and can be grown in wood chips.. what the roots really need is air flow.  after researching this I invested in a 10pk of these.






Drain holes up the sides, really need to clean all this out in between uses as it gets calcium build up and blocks drainage.  I hand scrub mine, then a quick run thru dishwasher... sshhhh, don't tell Ladybug.   lol.

Step 1.   Fill pot halfway with soil.  I'm using Bush Doctor Coco Loco I had left
why halfway you ask right?   when planting seeds, if you don't do this,  when you water,  the soil will settle and compact and done incorrectly in planting process, take the seed with it..  I do this to settle the soil, a tip I learned a
few years ago watching a you tube grower.




Step 2.  Water in again until you get just slight runoff.  now soil is wet thru and thru, will not settle anymore...
NOTE:  NEVER press on the soil, allow it to settle naturally to it doesn't get to compacted..  





Step 3.   Making the hold for the seed.  I prefer to use something like this,  sticky trap holder.  It's naturally shaped
to do the job and is easy to measure my depth.  
I prefer to lie the seedling down on its side, and slowly push it into the hole so I don't handle it with my fingers causing damage possibly to the tiny hair roots already forming..  
when you wait for the tails to get this long, plant them so the top of the seeds shell is even with the soil like so..


----------



## Carty (Apr 12, 2022)

Continued:

     Notice how I didn't fill the pot to the tippy top.  again,  why right?

Seedlings have a tendency to stretch a bit at times.. I like to leave myself a few inches of room to add soil later on to help support a stretchy little baby.  something you just learn with time.





Seedlings:  Most cooperate,  but,  I'm gonna show you why you germinate them to 2" tails when your really
wanting to assure success.

Because some do this:




Can you see why planting this seedling without a proper germination could cause for a loss..  it's circling the roots looking for moisture instead of going downward as most will do.
Here you have 3 of the 4 Berserker Autos starting out fairly normal, then you see one that is just lost... hahaha







My Blue Vangoo is looking great.





These little babies are now in the small tent as I get back to concentrating my energies on autos.


----------



## Carty (Apr 12, 2022)

Feeding...  on this very 1st watering in I used only Superthrive at 1/8tsp per gallon and 10 drops of Vitalize..

Babies have foods stored within themselves to assure they get started. autos especially do not like being fed early.
I wait until the end of week 1 to start week 1 feeding, and then it's at half strength max  I mean.  why waste good $$ 
buying good soil only to think you need to add more foods to it to get your plants to grow healthy and strong.

wrong:  Learn to read the plants,  I tend to give mine light doses of N along with vitamins and foods with very low NPK values like my favorite food product by Roots Organics called:  Extreme Serene in conjunction with their Surge.. these 2 could feed a plant all the way thru veg IMHO.  but the ES has such a low NPK I feel it safe to use early on..

End of week 2 is when I usually do my first full on feeding using my Mills Nutrients, hey, they were donated... lol.
finally getting used to these foods and how little it takes..

stay tuned for next weeks update,  meanwhile,  I'll check in daily and answer any questions you guys have....

ALWAYS use 1gal plastic pots when starting autos...  fem's,  I start in 2gal felt pots where they stay...  but even now with fems,  I'm starting them all in 1gal pots..  it allows larger roots to form during this first 3wks..


----------



## gardentroll (Apr 12, 2022)

Awesome write up  bro , you sure can do Auto's  it betr than me 

got some more things for you soon ...betr yet  

Getr  Done

Peace GT


----------



## Carty (Apr 13, 2022)

gardentroll said:


> Awesome write up  bro , you sure can do Auto's  it betr than me
> 
> got some more things for you soon ...betr yet
> 
> ...



Hey dude... I've made some new Autos if you want to run a few this year.  stuff is incredible, Gambian F7 x  Neville's Haze F3.   kept seeds from 3 favorite phenos'..  can send you my last 10pk to share.  then putting them aside for a bit to concentrate on Berserk Autos for a bit .. 

And, a big thank you sir, coming from an experience bro like yourself...  wow.

Berserker7205 makes some nice gear, thinking the issues on my very first grow were my fault.  because these are popping very fast.  nice.  Berserker Autos use some stellar genetics, check em out..

Born over night,  B1 and B2 is starting to crack it's shell..  amazing.





Almost pushing it's shell off is #2..


----------



## Carty (Apr 13, 2022)

Getting ready to replace my soil.. was wondering if you people had any input as to which of these soils you would like to see me use.  Keep in mind. it's taken me almost 20yrs to try almost ALL of them, from pure coco to huge bales of promix...

1.. Roots Organics basic
2.. Roots Organics Green Lite
3.. Foxfarm's Strawberry Fields
4.. Foxfarm's Coco Loco
5.. Happy Frog if nothing else is avail.

These are the only ones I will consider... been known to mix #1 & #3 as a favorite mix.  

#1 has the guanos and earth worm castings these plants love, needs breaking down by hand or grinder though to avoid hot spots..  great soil, have done complete grows with only adding calmag and a pk booster at week 6.

#3 is loaded with perlite and is very loamy, great soil for starting your seeds in as the tiny hairs can move around easier allowing roots to build up fast.   

Mix:  Best of both worlds mixing the 2.  The absolute best mixture I've ever used...

Tips:  Remember my tip earlier,  fill your pots halfway up and water that in so your soil compacts naturally, one of
the best tips I ever learned that has saved me so many headaches starting seeds.  you don't do this, first time you water you have a great chance of the seedling sinking as the medium settles down down down... 

finish filling pot, water in again but don't soak it, slight runoff is perfect.   

Starting in a 1gal plastic pot, even if just a cheap nursery pot for .50 is better, I used to use them all the time.

luck


----------



## Carty (Apr 13, 2022)

I wanted to show you what can be done in 55 days growing Auto's the right way... took these a little early because I had seeded them and seeds were ready..  I give my seeds 6wks on plant to mature.





















We'll cover pre-flower pollen work much later in this thread.. for now, let's learn the basics and get everyone growing much bigger autos..


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2022)

Carty said:


> Tips:  Remember my tip earlier,  fill your pots halfway up and water that in so your soil compacts naturally, one of
> the best tips I ever learned that has saved me so many headaches starting seeds.  you don't do this, first time you water you have a great chance of the seedling sinking as the medium settles down down down...


Absolutely the truth. I have had to remove soil exactly for that reason to allow my babies to reach the top because they had sunk while watering to keep them moist.


----------



## Carty (Apr 13, 2022)

I think we've all dug seeds out huh?  When I read this tip somewhere I was like, well duh uh..lol
4 for 4 now.  Only 1 not feminized is my own Blue Vangoo.. 
We'll know in a few weeks


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 13, 2022)

Carty said:


> Getting ready to replace my soil.. was wondering if you people had any input as to which of these soils you would like to see me use.  Keep in mind. it's taken me almost 20yrs to try almost ALL of them, from pure coco to huge bales of promix...
> 
> 1.. Roots Organics basic
> 2.. Roots Organics Green Lite
> ...



I've been using Happy Frog, but every thing you do kicks my ***, so don't use that! I wouldn't mind seeing a grow in Coco Loco. Local Taylor's is selling the stuff cheap.


----------



## Carty (Apr 16, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I've been using Happy Frog, but every thing you do kicks my ***, so don't use that! I wouldn't mind seeing a grow in Coco Loco. Local Taylor's is selling the stuff cheap.



Yeah,  mine was too so I used it this grow and not to happy with it..  it's made by Foxfarm and I prefer their Strawberry Fields over it.  I'd have to say perfect is starting seeds in Strawberry Fields and up potting after they show sex, Autos, and then put them into a mix of SF and Roots Organics. 

Here we are, all up and green..











Blue Vangoo reg seed by Carty years ago..  





Berserk Auto


----------



## Carty (Apr 25, 2022)

Let's do an update...

I've had much better growth at this stage and I think 2 things that have changed had made a huge difference, but in the wrong direction... haha.  
#1.  Soil..  I usually use either Roots Organics or Strawberry Fields, nothing else for quite a while.. stores were out, I went with Bush Doctor CocoLoco and I think it's more of an outdoor soil then indoor container.  Not happy with it AT ALL..  lesson learned, stock up.. hehe.

But that said, here we are at 2wks.   The biggest thing I do at this point in the growth phase is removal of the cotyledon leaves at bottom.  (Round Leaf).  IMHO this promotes upward growth and begins to strengthen the stem as it exposes the bark helping it get stronger as it heals this area.  I use Silicon to help with this.

#2.  Lights.   I've removed these little veg lights that seemed to be adding to my success.  LED 2ft el cheapos but they put off a bright white light spectrum they seem to love in both veg and flower..  hmmm?   lol

Let's do mine 1st, and sorry, it is out performing Berserkers seeds.. sowwy bro.  lol

Blue Vangoo at 2wks old








Berserker Autos.. one runt struggling a bit and really showing Blueberry traits early on, maybe from the Grape
Dosi Breath genetics is all I can think..









#2 looking the best so far and almost compares to the Blue Vangoo





All 3 Berserker Autos after removing cotyledon leaf and feeding


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 25, 2022)

Carty said:


> Auto Flowering... many folks give this a shot and walk away, why, because grow #1 was unsuccessful.  You see, Autos really and truly are a different animal and thus have to be treated so.
> 
> Stunting is the biggest issue and IMHO #1 reason why this wonderful auto flowering style of MJ is talked down by so many with bad experiences.  It's easy to do.
> 
> ...


Outstanding ! thank you ....


----------



## Carty (Apr 26, 2022)

Ok... last night I removed just the small round cotyledon leaf's at the bottom of the stems.  when you pull these downward, a piece of skin will peel off with it, 



this forces the stem to start building bark.. ruff ruff.  No Mongo, not
that kind.. hehe.  yeah, I'm high.  join me.

Anyway,  here we are 24hrs later and the plants have already reacted to this by spurting up over night..





My Blue Vangoo created long ago...  not grown it in years, she's an auto and looking awesome.. let's hope for a lady

Yesterday....  




24hrs later.... 




Now usually my plants are much bigger at this stage and I also remove the single blade leaf at the same time as
the round cotyledon leaf..  but because of their size I left them on for now..  I'll remove at up potting soon..

see ya soon..


----------



## Carty (Apr 26, 2022)

Feeding....
      This dang soil has me messed up..  having to change a lot of feeding habits to get the plants to respond... arrghh
So I brought a few oldies out..  Roots Organics Surge, Extreme Serene...  Nitrogen baby and other goodies.. especially in the ES..  
      Be up potting soon and they WILL be going into Strawberry Fields or Rootss Organics, and I'll be starting 8 more.

Strains are up in the air, have a good friend sending me some feminized Mephisto Genetics, which I love... should
arrive any day now..  so hang with me here...


----------



## ness (Apr 26, 2022)

Morning Carty looking good up there.  Thank you for the tips.  Have fun growing.


----------



## Carty (Apr 28, 2022)

High Ness..
Or is that,  your highness... lol  ah come on, dat was funny..
Well, snail mail has made this decision for me.
4 - Dark Jedi Berserker Autos. Fems.
4-  Gamhazn f3 by me.
Just the f3 seeds I made.. love this strain.
My buddy picking up 2 bags of Strawberry Fields for me @$16ea
Nice.. pots are washed
Tent is ready..
4 going get up potted same day.. busy busy


----------



## Carty (May 1, 2022)

Okay...  is anyone still watching??     Let's cover the next stage.  Up Potting the Auto.

Again, when I learned autos it said to not up pot or transplant..  but starting 12 I just could not afford all that soil for 2 or 3gal pots right?  I noticed after up potting they went nuts and  took off much better..

So, here we go.  1gal plastic pot to a 2gal felt pot 10" tall..  I prefer this over the typical 8.5" tall pots most have..

Be sure to break up your soil by hand.. it gets clumped up from sitting and you want it loamy.. Roots Organics especially needs this done as it's loaded with huge chunks of guano that IMHO could cause hot spots.  this  time around I had to use Strawberry Fields as my buddy gave me a half a bag he had until he can buy a pallet Monday.
then I can buy the SF from him for $15 a bag vs $28.  

1).  As before when planting, fill the pot halfway up and water it in getting the soil to settle naturally,  NEVER push it downward with your hands, you don't want to compact it anymore then need be.  then I take the pot being up potted and check  soil height, usually add a little more to adjust height.




2).  Add your Mycho of choice here, you want direct contact with it and the root system as per directions..



3).  Remove plant from 1gal pot, inspect roots.. should be nice and white.



4).  place directly on top of the Mikro Myco or of the like.




All 3 Up potted,  the  Blue Vangoo was a male and was culled, no breeding this run..





At this point,  the cotyledon leaves are removed, the single bladed leaf above that..  give these a few days and they should take off pretty nice.  hope this helps a few..


----------



## bigsur51 (May 1, 2022)

still watching Amigo

i appreciate your attention to detail


----------



## Carty (May 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> still watching Amigo
> 
> i appreciate your attention to detail



Thanks buddy... so many people get turned off of Autos by either a bad experience or listening to a friends bad run.

So, I try to share my love of this breed and hope others find success as I have at times.  hey, we all have our bad days.

Now, although I do start my feminized autos straight into 2gal felt pots at times..  with doing this rotation I'm beginning it would work better if I up potted after 3wks or so.. works better for small tent too.

And, let me show you why it's okay to up pot and what good soil does for a girl.  24hrs later, almost.. lol

Berserker Autos  and I think I labeled these the wrong cookie cross...  better check.
YUP.. Forgotten Cookies x Grape Dosi Breath is what these are..
check out what is in her by Mephisto
*Forgotten Cookies by Mephisto from their Artesian collection
Two strains we thought would blend exceptionally well and be highly complementary to each other were Forum Stomper (Girl Scout Cookies x Sour Stomper) and Fugue State (Amnesia Haze BX1 x Walter White).  *
If I have a male Gamhazn show up in the batch I'm starting now, gonna be hard to not paint a branch of one of these..  the rear one looks amazing..


----------



## ness (May 2, 2022)

Pretty Carty.  Thank you for sharing your auto grow.   Have fun.


----------



## pute (May 2, 2022)

Good luck today Carty.  Hope everything turns out.


----------



## bigsur51 (May 2, 2022)

healing vibes Cartman!


----------



## Mac420 (May 3, 2022)

Carty said:


> Auto Flowering... many folks give this a shot and walk away, why, because grow #1 was unsuccessful.  You see, Autos really and truly are a different animal and thus have to be treated so.
> 
> Stunting is the biggest issue and IMHO #1 reason why this wonderful auto flowering style of MJ is talked down by so many with bad experiences.  It's easy to do.
> 
> ...




MATE YOU ARE THE MAN honestly a very wise man and how u can put all the information together well done. What you have wrote above i cound not agree more with. AUTO FLOWERS are a different animal and have there own way of being handled. How we handle and manage the stress we apply and when is very important. One thing I'd have u try urself is see the day before u train or do anything stressful water 1/2 to 3/4 the amount and leave a little thirsty and train when the plants leaves are showing first signs of thrust. Then do your training and then give her a good water make sure temps are spot on so its a refreshing drink maybe even a little em1 destresser. I run light 24/7 but I have found that she will jump back into growing and not feel the training at all if ya do that its almost like a rub after banging ur elbow it distracts the plant a little. Anyway try for urself but it has been working for me. Ie 'pre and post stress training'  like if ur at the gym u will take pre work out post work out u stress her but u limit and ease the stress by the timing of ur interaction. Ur level.of detain and knowledge is amazing. Keep up good work buddy


----------



## Mac420 (May 3, 2022)

Have u any experience with root pots. I would recommend as they are perfect for auto flowers but I would recommend the wider rather than taller ones as there is two I have found i think one is narrow and taller for trees actually. They work fine but wide is better they keep bottom.of pot off saucer by about an inch which I believe is very beneficial also the fact that there are areas where air can get in and bits covered all the way down it give diversity in the soil for bio organic processes to take place and more natural...... I'm all for the NATURAL ORGANIC. Ie there's organic and then there's Mother Nature. I try think how can I reflect the diversity of nature in my indoor grow the root pots help also give a little gap so can bottom water later in flower which aids in not over watering just do a 3/4 top 1/4 bottom and let em take what they want. It also allows the water in saucer to.be a little different temp which is more natural. Worth tryin anyway at some point. Especially for.autos


----------



## Carty (May 4, 2022)

Hey everyone.. nice responses and even peeps sharing Auto info.  Now we are rocking..
Mac, you talking about the pots that look all bumpy, they wrap together around the bottom,  then held with plastic screws..?
Used for years, still have bunch.. love the .7gal ones for cloning photos..
They air trim like felt pots do. So for veg I want different root development..




Establishes the plants foothold better before air trimming begins in felt pots and feeder roots form.. a good thing for flowering..


----------



## Carty (May 4, 2022)

Starting to tighten up


----------



## Carty (May 4, 2022)

Hey Mac...
   Please... share with the auto thread here just how you do your LST,  if you don't mind.  Do you tie them over or remove leaf for line of sight.. ??
Love to hear it.. thanks


----------



## bigsur51 (May 4, 2022)

Carty said:


> Starting to tighten up
> 
> View attachment 295841
> View attachment 295842
> ...


----------



## Carty (May 6, 2022)

she came down a few days later,  my dad calls and says he's driving down for a visit... doh.   chop chop, dry girl.. lol.
she's stinking up the house..   had to take care of budiness.. she got the chop, and now the 3 Berserker girls are in there alone..   time to start some  LST work on them..

And, finally got a bag of soil.  had to settle for Happy Frog, made for containers, looks pretty nice so we'll see.
I planted these and overnight this is what popped up,  all but 1 and it's trying hard..

Germinating them to this point you really have to handle them like clones almost





these tails got really long too in just 3 days





this could of been lost dropping it with a tiny tail,  I was able to straighten it out before planting





gotta prep all the holes with a Mikro of some type.. here is what i used..

.....




you want direct contact with the root and the Myko... then water in..




All 8 born overnight cept Gamhazn F3  #D..  just kinda laying atop the soil for now... probably high on something




Um.... did I drop a seed, and where tf did it come from.  I put out 4 of each..  grrrrrrrr.  lol










So, we have 4 feminized seeds up from my brother Berserker_7205 his Dark Jedi x GDB

With those we have 4 regular autos I made F3 stock off from a  grower up in Alaska we call Gamhazn

this should be a fun grow,  question is, if I get a male do I hit one of the Dark Jedi during preflower eh?


----------



## Carty (May 10, 2022)

While we wait for these plants to mature more and make things more interesting.. let's learn some other things.

Berserker Autos just over 3wks old.  I used to go thru the hassle to tie plants down early and when I realized I can achieve a nice even canopy while allowing them to veg more naturally.. KISS right.

At 2wks old I remove the round leaf's and the 1st set of single bladed leaf's..  promoting upward growth and believe me it does work.  A week later, or even at the  same time as some don't like to stress a plant twice.  Remove the large set of upper shade leaf's at the top opening up line of sight between the Mars Hydro light and budsites..





In a few days we'll show you what this has achieved along side the other 2 plants also having had this technique
done to them..  All Berserk Autos..


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2022)

Does it count if your dog removed damn near all the leaves?


----------



## Carty (May 11, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Does it count if your dog removed damn near all the leaves?



Yes and No..  haha.  Leaf stripping eh?  My Toy Rat Terrier Mongo will do same thing.  Loves leaf, and tokes at bed.
we'll get settled into bed, he sits between us and leans backwards towards Ladybug looking up at her awaiting his hits for sleep..  3 hits blown into his face, he licks it up..  lies down goes to bed..  if you don't give him hits, he'll start licking your mouth telling you, yo.. break it out.  ask him, you want bong hits Mongo, he starts wagging and pawing at the sky on his back...  spoiled right?

I bet the plant would recover...  and sometimes you just give it to the dog... here.  lol.

Well peeps, after removing some leaf material, cleaning up the bottoms, these ladies are beginning to put their height on now..  after cutting on them, I prefer leaf tucking at this point to keep on their stress limited to that day.

So, here you see them a few days after the trimming, removing of upper fan leaf material and the growing shoots beginning to form a nice canopy except on the runt playing catch up.  btw, it stinks the most.. lol






1st plant to have upper set of large fan leaf's removed, few days later you can hardly tell.. so now you leaf tuck
the 2nd set of larger fan leaf blocking things..





after some tucking





final goal.. 8 growing shoots & main cola..  clean up bottoms so all plants energies are concentrated on the upper 3/4 of each branch where light is guaranteed to penetrate to..


----------



## Mac420 (May 12, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey Mac...
> Please... share with the auto thread here just how you do your LST,  if you don't mind.  Do you tie them over or remove leaf for line of sight.. ??
> Love to hear it.. thanks





Carty said:


> Hey Mac...
> Please... share with the auto thread here just how you do your LST,  if you don't mind.  Do you tie them over or remove leaf for line of sight.. ??
> Love to hear it.. thanks



 Hello sorry for late reply Carty. I have a few different ways as depends what size it is at the time of training some autos are just smaller so I let those ones grow ether straight up or like you said below remove the leafs and then the side branch's will grow to match the main top. But my method is to super crop mid to end of week 2 and then tie top branch branchs down and tuck leaves is preferred over removing as less stress. I tuck every day rather than cut. Depends what kind of bud I want and what strain. I have done nearly all the autos on the site I use so if I want hash or bud or what shape size of buds from that plant I will use different methods. After I super crop I twist the plant so all leaves are at the side and bend the branchs over the top of the large fans and tie so they hold out the back of pot under main top bud then  make side branchs grow from the main side branches by twisting the branches so all leaves line up.down the branches so light can get to 99% of all buds and tuck branch leaves behind main fans so all tucked together then I let them grow a day or two then move ties to edge of pot on branches. And let grow up from there. Then once in bud I tie the branches up so the plant things it stronger and can put more weight on. I hope that helps if want know anythin else give me a shout buddy


----------



## Mac420 (May 12, 2022)

Oh and I pinch the branchs so they fatten up and the main stock say I want to start new branchs I will nip just above them so plant growth there slows for the day n branch below grows more then branch thickens as it now is bigger an top then gets hormones as its higher again and has recovered and stretchs again im now at point where will let grow upwards now lol


----------



## Carty (May 14, 2022)

yo Dude... we do many things very similar ways and shared techniques for sure.  What do you call Supercropping.. because I learned it from Soma who described it as the pinching and sometimes after pinching, redirecting of shoots by bending them slightly too..  Some believe in just pinching the main stem once early in veg, like week 2.

I prefer to wait until I see the preflower yellowing tops, then I pinch just below the point where I've removed, stripped all growth.. making above it go nutso.

If I want a plant to bush out a wee more,  I'll FIM cut her top..  FIM stands for Fudge I misses.. lol.  learned by accident using long scissors and accidentally nipping the top of the following branch, and thought he'd hurt her.. the results amazed him and thus FIM cutting.  some call this supercropping.  I think it's become muddied over the years in confusion..  even when you research it, people have it wrong from the grow books back in the 70's.

Funny you say daily.. because training a new leaf takes just that.  you tuck it one day and it reaches for the light doing it's job and you may have to retuck.  I use either cookng twine or old bread ties cut down to tie branches together at the base to control direction.. 

Been training these for just over a week now..










#2..  and, when you have the plants out, ya gotta have security going strong... bottom right keeping watch Mongo





#3.  Of the 3 plants, this runt pheno slowly coming around, STINKS to high heaven already..  nice





not much going down the babies to do much but water..  please tune in to my other threads for updates..


----------



## spunom (May 14, 2022)

Hey Carty,

If you just cut the cotys off, will the results be less?

I cut them instead of peeling like you said to do. I'm at two weeks today. I also cut the single fingers today.


----------



## Carty (May 15, 2022)

spunom said:


> Hey Carty,
> 
> If you just cut the cotys off, will the results be less?
> 
> I cut them instead of peeling like you said to do. I'm at two weeks today. I also cut the single fingers today.



Oh for sure..  I just do it my way because once you peel them downward and remove the skin that comes with them it forces the stem to build a protective layer sooner of bark protection..  and no, that's not K9 Security either.. hahaha.

Your fine bro..  luck


----------



## WeedHopper (May 15, 2022)

Carty I popped one of your Blue Vangoos and another Gabagoo and I'm waiting to see how Mr Magoo turns out.
This time I'm putting a cage around them to keep the fking dog from chewing my seedlings up.


----------



## Carty (May 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Carty I popped one of your Blue Vangoos and another Gabagoo and I'm waiting to see how Mr Magoo turns out.
> This time I'm putting a cage around them to keep the fking dog from chewing my seedlings up.



Nice... nobody has grown the Blue Vangoo in a bit..  I just put down 4 Gabagoo into water tonight myself..  the Gambian are just over 2wks old, maybe if I can get a male of this Gabagoo going fast I can hit one of the Gambian with it..  these are my last 4 seeds of Gabagoo #2,  so I sure hope Argo makes the seeds he was gonna..  

Well people, I cannot stress enough how important it is to use good soil, and, when you do find something that meets all your needs, do not stray..  I'd been having issues getting the soils I love due to stock issues and truck drivers.. grrrr
Roots Organics or Strawberry Fields..  either or I love both.  Seems like if I stray I really pay for it and have tonight..

For some reason the Happy Frog soil just did not agree with container growing at all..  in 2wks my plants are usually over twice this size and more then ready to up pot.  At over 2wks old these should be ready, so I wanted to up pot 2 of my feminized seeds from Berzerker Autos..  Got the 1st one done no problems,  the next 2 the soil ball just fell apart in my hands and could hear the roots getting ripped apart as it separated..  that much stress this early on I walk away from them..  so the 2 got culled, the 3 is not in a 2gal pot and I started 4 of my very own Gabagoo #2 seeds..

stay tuned


----------



## WeedHopper (May 20, 2022)

Update. Your Gabagoo and Blue Vangoo is in the ground. I will keep you updated. 
I thought is was a Mr Magoo but is was a Miss piggy that didnt germinate well. Not sure where i got the name Mr Magoo from. I must be getting old.  
But the others were easy to germinate.


----------



## Carty (May 21, 2022)

Right on bro...  funny you say Mr Magoo..  if I ever mix Gabagoo with something special, was a name I liked..  so now I HAVE to do it.. hehe.
Guess what I just put down, 4 of my Gabagoo 2.  when I made the others one plant wound up making less then 10 seeds.  I kept 4 of them and the others never surfaced whoever I gave the few too..  so these 4 are it.. same genetics just a diff pheno mom is all.. should still be Gabagoo..

I've also run across almost 1000 Northern Lightryder in this box of genetics from GT..   and my 1st priority is to send a nice amount to friends already running autos, like you... interested?


----------



## Carty (May 21, 2022)

::::::: Warning :::::   I just had the worst experience with a soil I've never tried before..  

Prices are soaring on soils as anyone buying regularly knows.  We now buy in bulk and in 2wks it shot up $5 a bag to us and way more to the average Joe at $28bag.  $20 is tolerable at least.   however, they were out and I needed soil.
so, I bought some Happy Frog for the first time.

Drawbacks I experienced...
1.  Stinks like ****.. and even though you know it's a manure based it smells like human **** at times, awful.
2.  Dries out overnight in felt pots.. running it in 2gal felt pots and have to water daily..   somedays twice and I run
the same temps as before..
3.  Very poor growth, isn't that enough..  at 21 days old they look 10 days old in growth...

Even worse,  I finally got my FF Strawberry Fields soil and went to up pot.  As I removed the plant from it's 1gal pot, it fell apart before I could transfer it.  no roots to hold it all together.  3 of 4 plants did this.  got lucky and saved 1.
so pissed off..  but, more I thought about it, the more I realized the growth was so poor better to cut my losses now.

I have 3 flowering plants struggling in this Happy Frog and have a month to go yet...  slow budding for sure.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

Carty said:


> Right on bro...  funny you say Mr Magoo..  if I ever mix Gabagoo with something special, was a name I liked..  so now I HAVE to do it.. hehe.
> Guess what I just put down, 4 of my Gabagoo 2.  when I made the others one plant wound up making less then 10 seeds.  I kept 4 of them and the others never surfaced whoever I gave the few too..  so these 4 are it.. same genetics just a diff pheno mom is all.. should still be Gabagoo..
> 
> I've also run across almost 1000 Northern Lightryder in this box of genetics from GT..   and my 1st priority is to send a nice amount to friends already running autos, like you... interested?


I would love to run some of those Northern Light Ryder's. I'm guessing that's a cross of NL and Lowryder? Either way I would love to see how they grow outside with your other Autos.
Remember the Gabagoo that my dog pulled out of the ground. Well the mother fker is still alive and growing. It stunted but I can see buds already and the Zkittles Auto of GMOs he chewed up actually is doing pretty good . I'll update my Journal later.
And thanks brother for the Autos. I'm having a blast with them.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

As for soil I went back to my MG. I'm using the Twice As Big mixed with about 30% Perlite and I use EM-1 and CalMag once a week and my veggies love it. My Weed is actually put directly in the ground mixed with the MG. I know my tomatoes love it being in the ground with that mix and your Gabagoo that the dog pulled out of the pot is now in the ground with the Zkittles.
The Zkittles is loving good ole mother earth. Im hoping the Gabagoo and Blue Vangoo that I transplanted from seedling into the ground loves it too. Another words I'm growing directly in good ole mother earth with a MG mix instead of felt pots.
I still have a lot of veggies in Felt Pots with MG and they are doing awesome but the plants in the ground seem to grow even faster.
Bet the Northern Light Ryder's would love this soil I have around my house too.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

Carty I told you there was a Mr Magoo.


----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Carty I told you there was a Mr Magoo.
> View attachment 297539


Must have been stoned when he sent them LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

I'm geminating both of them again to see what happens.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 21, 2022)

Carty I can't remember if you or Yooper sent me these. Both of you sent me some Gabagoos.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 21, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I'm geminating both of them again to see what happens.
> View attachment 297541
> View attachment 297542


When I read the name on the bottom bag, my befuddled brain saw Miss Pissy. I thought that was an odd name(figured it was an angry strain). Miss Piggy makes more sense…


----------



## RosterMan (May 21, 2022)

Carty said:


> Yes and No..  haha.  Leaf stripping eh?  My Toy Rat Terrier Mongo will do same thing.  Loves leaf, and tokes at bed.
> we'll get settled into bed, he sits between us and leans backwards towards Ladybug looking up at her awaiting his hits for sleep..  3 hits blown into his face, he licks it up..  lies down goes to bed..  if you don't give him hits, he'll start licking your mouth telling you, yo.. break it out.  ask him, you want bong hits Mongo, he starts wagging and pawing at the sky on his back...  spoiled right?
> 
> I bet the plant would recover...  and sometimes you just give it to the dog... here.  lol.
> ...


Were these topped at all?


----------



## Carty (May 23, 2022)

Mr Magoo omg... and you have the Orginal Miss Piggy I believe before it got messed up when a friend breed her to an Auto Affie that turned out not to be an auto, but a nickname for a fast finishing Affie strain he had..  was so bummed out..  then I sent 300 seeds of it and Gabagoo each..  the deal was, free seeds if they returned to me 1000 of each.
they got busted when she shot him one night in a drunken argument and the cops came, chopped down an acre of weed and all my seeds were gone as was her husband..  dang..

So sir,  you have the only Miss Piggy and for sure the only Mr Magoo.  All 3 of those are in my hand writing, the G is done like that by me.  plus I used those bags back then.. let me do some research see if I can come up with it's genetic make up.  Pretty sure the Dad was my Sour60 x Blue Streak F3

Today a few plants showed sex,  finally..

4  -  Gamhazn F3 seeds by me of recent grow of F2.  1 male culled, 3 females, 1 up potted.

4  -  Gabagoo 2,  1 died,  3 are doing good, 1 is up the other 2 are knuckling.

4  -  Dark  Jedi x Grape Dosi Breath...  3 died at transplant when crappy soil crumbled,  1 up potted feminized

2  -  Forgotten Cookies x Grape Dosi Breath.  2 up and running feminized.. both in 1 pot, 2 gal felt.
2  -  Blue Vangoo just put down to replace the males..

having fun yet..






Gamhazn F3





Dark Jedi x Grape Dosi Breath fem just up potted few days ago





Forgotten Cookies x Grape Dosi Breath


----------



## Carty (May 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Carty I can't remember if you or Yooper sent me these. Both of you sent me some Gabagoos.



Gee, wonder who sent them to Yooper...  um,  MEEEeeeee...  hahaha.  yup.  I know him too.  so no worries.  I also sent Argo my last bit of Gabagoo and promised when he could to preserve them.. but be nice to have a backup if you can make some.. up to you.  I can talk ya thru making just a few seeds and not the entire plant by preflower pollen dropping ok..  

Now to go find out what Mr Magoo is.. I do recall naming it.. and you sir, have the only seeds I know of.



oldfogey8 said:


> When I read the name on the bottom bag, my befuddled brain saw Miss Pissy. I thought that was an odd name(figured it was an angry strain). Miss Piggy makes more sense…



Thanks man..  wife named it, one ofher many nicknames I gave her years ago..  but she goes by Ladybug.


----------



## Airbone (May 23, 2022)

Hey mr cartman I am running some of those super skunk f5 seeds I got. Just dropped them in water today.
Thanks man.
Will be keeping updates for you.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2022)

Hey Carty. I popped 3 Mr Magoos and 3 Miss Piggy's. They are all in the ground. Everyone of them germinated in 2 days. That fking Miss Piggy in 2 days had a tail almost an inch long on the paper towel. Surprised the shit outta me how quickly they germinated.
Anyway I'll keep you posted on their growth. If I gets a male I'll see what we can do about some seeds. So far everyone of those seeds of yours have been female of the Gabagoo.
So now I have two Gabagoos growing, one Blue Vangoo, 3 Mr Magoos, and 3 Miss Piggy s. Also have a Zkittles of GMOs growing. 
One of the Gabagoos and that Zkittles is the ones my fking dog got ahold of.
The Gabagoo is stunted but growing buds and the Zkittles is female too. Don't know how either one made it but they did


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Carty. I popped 3 Mr Magoos and 3 Miss Piggy's. They are all in the ground. Everyone of them germinated in 2 days. That fking Miss Piggy in 2 days had a tail almost an inch long on the paper towel. Surprised the shit outta me how quickly they germinated.
> Anyway I'll keep you posted on their growth. If I gets a male I'll see what we can do about some seeds. So far everyone of those seeds of yours have been female of the Gabagoo.
> So now I have two Gabagoos growing, one Blue Vangoo, 3 Mr Magoos, and 3 Miss Piggy s. Also have a Zkittles of GMOs growing.
> One of the Gabagoos and that Zkittles is the ones my fking dog got ahold of.
> The Gabagoo is stunted but growing buds and the Zkittles is female too. Don't know how either one made it but they did


Save


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

Or PIGGYGOO


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> View attachment 297872
> 
> Or PIGGYGOO


Mr Magoo’s Clap(gonarreah)?


----------



## RosterMan (May 24, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Mr Magoo’s Clap(gonarreah)?


Or GooeyPig


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 24, 2022)

TheBlackHydra said:


> Or GooeyPig


Blind Swined


----------



## WeedHopper (May 24, 2022)

Piggooy


----------



## spunom (May 25, 2022)

@Carty ... Two things man...

1: Thank you for inspiring me to get some autos. Wow!

2: I fkn love you man!!

I got two going. One is Knows Candy. The other is Zkittlez. I almost followed your way. The exceptions being that I put them directly into my SIPs (fem seeds), and I fkd up on timing on the KC. I hit on point with the Zkittlez tho... Peeled the cotys and cut the fans that you said to do when you said to. I took more fans off of the KC because they were dipping down into the soil, but she is still happy.

There is a difference in growth. I know that could be strain dependent, but the KC's secondary growth more straight up, and the Zkittlez is more spread out. I think it maybe was the fk up I said up there^^. Possible the KC was reaching?

These plants are growing NICELY tho!

The KC is 4 weeks old this upcoming Saturday and the Zkittlez is 3 weeks old yesterday. Both are showing preflower. The Zkittlez is stretching. The KC is still a bit squat still. 

Knows Candy 








Those big fan's fingers are two bic lighters long lol

Zkittlez








I'm hooked homie!

They're not as light green as the pics show... Shty camera lol.


----------



## Carty (May 26, 2022)

Awesome, got another one hooked.  Seed to weed in 70 days.. right
Your doing great, and I too start fem seeds at times directly into a 2gal pot..
These are days old




Fems...lol


----------



## Carty (May 26, 2022)

In your 2nd photo I'd remove the bottom set.
Looking great and yes, it's just the difference in strains..
Mine at 3wks


----------



## Carty (May 26, 2022)

Should of been up potted few days ago but out of room in flower tent..
Like this 1 was..
Left 1 done last night, right 1 3 days ago




These all started in crappy happy frog soil.. ggrrrrr


----------



## Carty (May 27, 2022)

Ok...  why to up pot right after the Auto shows sex you ask...

Because if you don't,  the plant stunts.  I've done a side by side comparison for you with 2 Gamhazn F3 plants...

1 was up potted just a few days ago, maybe 5.. meanwhile the plant on left remains in a 1gal pot...


----------



## Carty (May 27, 2022)

and always fun starting more new babies and time to run some of my own gear along with it..

Gabagoo 2,  Blue Vangoo and the F3's I made of Gamhazn..


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)

Looking good bro.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 27, 2022)

Carty said:


> View attachment 298148
> View attachment 298149
> View attachment 298150
> 
> ...


Never have grown an auto but you, as an auto master, and your auto padawan @WeedHopper, have me intrigued. 10 weeks seed to harvest is a great advertisement for autos especially when they look like yours.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 27, 2022)

Carty its been great germinating your beans bro. Those babies germinate very easy and fast. Very cool.
And this time the fking dog cant get to them. 
I also popped 3 Miss Piggys and Two Mr Maggos to add to the Gabagoo and Blue Vangoo that was already growing.
Oh and remember the Gabagoo my damn dog pulled out of the ground. Well it stunted but its still growing and already has pistols.


----------



## Mac420 (May 27, 2022)

Hey how's it goin buddy things are really looking well. Here whats ur take on topping I am trailing it just now. But I really prefer a half super for shaping but have came up against a few that I want find a nice way train. N I just wanted here ur view point. I can see y on some it could be beneficial for shaping. I like less harm but over all may end up limiting the over all stress on the plant. I have also been following a guy that has been tactical repotting on autos which has been of interest. Tryin out two nee pots and have started a couple of fab pots like u had mentioned before to see difference in growth i did notice before that the air pot was slower but then had a massive growth spent but the fab pot was just consistent. Both skywalker og auto both 5 gal fab pot tailer larger buds in length but airpot definitely had more frost not alot but about 10-15% bud buds where denser as looked less but was more and both where dried and cured same so looking forward see how these turn out but I do think I may have a monster one just has seemed to keep growing and now has started flower. I don't want speak to soon but I think she is goin be one BIG girl. Have like 2300w on at min with about 700w in reserve and enough cooling (not needed at min) to cover anything tbh so I really don't know what to do just now. Want start aloe vera as its a cracker companion plant for weed


----------



## Mac420 (May 27, 2022)

is Amnesia zkittles from Fast buds


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

Carty said:


> yo Dude... we do many things very similar ways and shared techniques for sure.  What do you call Supercropping.. because I learned it from Soma who described it as the pinching and sometimes after pinching, redirecting of shoots by bending them slightly too..  Some believe in just pinching the main stem once early in veg, like week 2.
> 
> I prefer to wait until I see the preflower yellowing tops, then I pinch just below the point where I've removed, stripped all growth.. making above it go nutso.
> 
> ...




So beautiful up there Carty.   Just love little Mongo.  Does she bark when she hears people?


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> As for soil I went back to my MG. I'm using the Twice As Big mixed with about 30% Perlite and I use EM-1 and CalMag once a week and my veggies love it. My Weed is actually put directly in the ground mixed with the MG. I know my tomatoes love it being in the ground with that mix and your Gabagoo that the dog pulled out of the pot is now in the ground with the Zkittles.
> The Zkittles is loving good ole mother earth. Im hoping the Gabagoo and Blue Vangoo that I transplanted from seedling into the ground loves it too. Another words I'm growing directly in good ole mother earth with a MG mix instead of felt pots.
> I still have a lot of veggies in Felt Pots with MG and they are doing awesome but the plants in the ground seem to grow even faster.
> Bet the Northern Light Ryder's would love this soil I have around my house too.



Morning WeedHopper I'm going to give MG a try.  How much EM-1 and CalMag do you use?  Do you use anything else for nutrient?  Amazon has the Twice As Big for $12. and something for 2cu.


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

Morning Carty, I started 3 Baby Yoda's of the seeds you sent me well their stun.  I had my light to high.  I have three more seeds left debating if I should start over.  (Thinking).  No, I'm going to grow them out.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Morning WeedHopper I'm going to give MG a try.  How much EM-1 and CalMag do you use?  Do you use anything else for nutrient?  Amazon has the Twice As Big for $12. and something for 2cu.


Ness I go by the instructions on the bottles. I use them once a week when I water.
 I water every day though because I'm growing outside in the Texas heat. That's pretty much all I use. When they start to flower I add Tiger Bloom with my once a week feeding.


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ness I go by the instructions on the bottles. I use them once a week when I water.
> I water every day though because I'm growing outside in the Texas heat. That's pretty much all I use. When they start to flower I add Tiger Bloom with my once a week feeding.



Thank you Hopper I'm looking forward to see how the MG works.  I'll be starting some new beans around the eighth of June.  Buy then I should receive my MG, Tiger Bloom, and EM-1.  I have the CalMag.


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Thank you Hopper I'm looking forward to see how the MG works.  I'll be starting some new beans around the eighth of June.  Buy then I should receive my MG, Tiger Bloom, and EM-1.  I have the CalMag.


You can make more EM-1 from the bottle you get pretty easily. I think you can make 32 liters from a 32 ounce bottle of EM-1. They call it EMA. All you need is a bottle, a pressure relieving device, some EM-1, water, molasses and a couple of weeks time.









						How To Activate EM-1
					

You can extend EM-1 one time by activating it. This saves you money when using EM-1 and provides a variety of uses with one single product. Pour activated EM-1 down your drain, use in your laundry, make chemical-free cleaner, or continue to apply on your soil and plants.




					www.teraganix.com


----------



## ness (May 28, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You can make more EM-1 from the bottle you get pretty easily. I think you can make 32 liters from a 32 ounce bottle of EM-1. They call it EMA. All you need is a bottle, a pressure relieving device, some EM-1, water, molasses and a couple of weeks time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting.  I know people use molasses, but it always makes me think it will turn the soil sourer.


----------



## spunom (May 28, 2022)

ness said:


> Interesting.  I know people use molasses, but it always makes me think it will turn the soil sourer.


It (molasses) feeds the microbes in the EM-1 once you expand it. Your plants will love you.

You can also use EM-1 to make bokashi. The EM-1 and bokashi work symbiotically in a bottom feed, soil system. It wouldn't really benefit a top watering tho. Just FYI


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 28, 2022)

spunom said:


> It (molasses) feeds the microbes in the EM-1 once you expand it. Your plants will love you.
> 
> You can also use EM-1 to make bokashi. The EM-1 and bokashi work symbiotically in a bottom feed, soil system. It wouldn't really benefit a top watering tho. Just FYI


I have used EMA as a drench and foliar spray. I have used it as a drench throughout the plants life cycle and found it to be beneficial though I have not done side by side comparisons. I do know my root balls were more dense throughout my pots when I started using it and buds were denser. I am sure it works well with bokashi as a bottom feed but it is made to be used as a drench as well to help chelate nutrients in the soil, making those nutrients available to the plants throughout the grow cycle. MG is not organic. The nutrients I believe are provided in a form available to plants already so it may not help with MG but it will make nutrients that are not in a bioavailable form in the soil available to the plants. More available nutrients = healthier plants. That is my 2 cents on EM.


----------



## Carty (Jun 3, 2022)

Well,  how's everybody been?   I've been a bit busy lately.. had to get the wife off to her family reunion up in Ky.

So, lets get on with things.   Molasses eh?  I've always found the after taste of pure molasses to much.. after some
research I found Sucunat.  Carbs are carbs and these are made from the sugar cane.  and a little trick,  use it to flush
your plants the last 2wks before harvest, it oxygenates the soil while adding goodness to the plants natural tastes and not overpowering it like Molasses tends to.  

Hey Ness... yup, he's my security Mongo is.. get the HE in that..  lol.  it's a boy.  Mongo is a character from a movie called Blazing Saddles.  Many younger people look at me like, what?  never heard of it..  

Calmag had always been a food I've had issues with, and finally got with a professional grower and this is what he
said..  because I wasn't sure also when to use it.  he said to start using it in veg around week 2 and thru to week 6
of flower.  start with 1/2tsp and then to tsp/gal.  weekly.  if you grow organically,  Earth Juice makes a good one.

and remember, if your feeding 3 plants and one is still showing some necrosis of cal mag deficiencies, you have what
is called a calmag pig.  the leaf material will all look pale green to.  The Nitrogen in most calmag products is around 4 and keeps this from happening..


----------



## Carty (Jun 3, 2022)

Hey, wanna see something.   ok, here goes.

Remember how we talked about transplanting, and when to do it?   no, well let's talk again then..

1gal plastic pot until plant shows sex,  up pot to 2 or 3gal felt pot.   and here is the differences I've done just to show
you fine peeps how to avoid stunting plants.  well, autos anyway.

These 4 Gamhazn F3 plants are all the same age.   The plant far right was up potted right when it showed sex at about week 3ish.  the next plant to left was up potted a week later and the 2 far left remain in their 1gal pots to flower.
see the size differences.





Now, if your good I'll teach you my other trick to stretch autos..  you can't tell anyone either.. ssshhhhh.  lol.

Try flipping your lights to 12/12 for a week..  I don't do this everytime, but this time I had because the Berserker Autos seemed to need it to flower better...
Even though these plants look healthy, I had to do some trimming to get them like this...  







 side by side comparison

The 2 already up potted are looking great..


----------



## Carty (Jun 3, 2022)

and then they'll look like this..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2022)

Carty I will update you on the ones I have growing. Your Gabagoo and Blue Vangoo look awesome. They are directly in the ground after popping and almost 3 wks. I have a Mr Magoo that went in the ground as a seed and it has popped and looking good too. I have a Mr Magoo and a Miss Piggy in 3 gallon fabric pots. The Magoo looks good but Miss Piggy not so much. Not having a lot of luck with Miss Piggy so far.
In order
Gabagoo and Blue Vangoo
Mr Magoo
In pots Miss Piggy and Mr Magoo


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Carty I will update you on the ones I have growing. Your Gabagoo and Blue Vangoo look awesome. They are directly in the ground after popping and almost 3 wks. I have a Mr Magoo that went in the ground as a seed and it has popped and looking good too. I have a Mr Magoo and a Miss Piggy in 3 gallon fabric pots. The Magoo looks good but Miss Piggy not so much. Not having a lot of luck with Miss Piggy so far.
> In order
> Gabagoo and Blue Vangoo
> Mr Magoo
> ...


Love the ‘anti-canine’ cages…


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2022)

Yep. The mother fker won't be fking up anymore plants. These are the two he fked up. The taller one is Zkittles that he chewed up and the short one is the Gabagoo he chewed and pulled out of the ground. I can't believe it even lived to be a runt. Both are girls and flowering.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. The mother fker won't be fking up anymore plants. These are the two he fked up. The taller one is Zkittles that he chewed up and the short one is the Gabagoo he chewed and pulled out of the ground. I can't believe it even lived to be a runt. Both are girls and flowering.View attachment 298929
> View attachment 298930
> View attachment 298931
> View attachment 298932
> ...


I need to get bear proof cages for my bird feeders. All my feeders were taken down this morning and the fatty bear just looked at me like ‘oh, a human’…


----------



## Carty (Jun 4, 2022)

Hey WH... things are looking pretty good.  What a tough little plant to be ripped up and replanted huh?  because,
It's a Gabagoo... haha.  wait till I tell Ladybug.  she loves that strain and named it from Sopranos.. lol.

Blue Vangoo though is a real winner buddy, and, can get some nice size to her because of the female used from breeder Stitch.  Used his Kush Van Stitch strain..





Here is what the Daddy of all these strains (aka: Mr Magoo flowering) looks like in female form..  
Sour Bubble x Sour60 - Mr Magoo





Sour Bubble added the size Sour60 needed.  the S60 was a super short but glistening plant covered in goodness..
I actually had to go to an old site and look up my works from 10yrs ago to figure all this out..

Mr Magoo -  Sour Bubble x Sour60 first cross..

Gabagoo -  W. C. OG x Cash Crop Auto mom  x  Sour Bubble/Sour60 male.   On the right you see the 3 females I had to work with making seeds of this mix.  I chose 2 of them, never shared Gabagoo 2 with anyone as I love the Lemony Pheno's and didn't make nearly as many seeds of her.







Miss Piggy -  Man Bear Alien Pig by Mephisto  x  Sour Bubble/Sour60.

Blue Vangoo -  Kush Van Stitch  x  Sour Bubble/Sour60.

Gabagoo 2 -  Same as Gabagoo cept this pheno had the more lemony affect like W. C. OG does.









Sour Bubble and why I chose to cross it to Sour60 to increase size especially of main cola


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 4, 2022)

Tell your Wife I love the name. I knew a Stich but he was a Biker.
I love the Blue Vangoo and Gabagoo. Very strong plants and the Mr Magoo is starting to come around too. Not having much luck with Miss Piggy for some reason the seeds are not as viable.
Only one has made it and it doesn't look good.
But the other three are killing it so far.
Gabagoo is a tough mother fker. I can't believe that one made it after being pulled out of the ground and chewed up like it was. GMO sent me the Zkittles and it did good considering the ass kicking it took from my crazy ass dog. Although it didn't get pulled out of the ground but it was chewed up pretty good and was laying over when my Wife chased the dog off of it.
I'll keep you posted here and on my Thread.
I'm excited to see what Blue and Mr Magoo does. I've grown Gabee/Gabagoo out before and the smoke was great.
You still sending the Lightryder? I think that's what you called it. If so give me a heads up. No rush,just curious on how that one grows .
Thanks again brother. I hope I make you proud.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2022)

Carty said:


> It's a Gabagoo... haha. wait till I tell Ladybug. she loves that strain and named it from Sopranos.. lol.


If you and Ladybug liked the Sapranos, check out ‘Lillehammer’. It is Miami Steve in Norway doing a little Cosa Nostra thing. Sorry to get off topic. Beautiful breeding you are up to.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> If you and Ladybug liked the Sapranos, check out ‘Lillehammer’. It is Miami Steve in Norway doing a little Cosa Nostra thing. Sorry to get off topic. Beautiful breeding you are up to.


Good show but the sub titles made me stop watching


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Good show but the sub titles made me stop watching


You don’t speak Norwegian? Rosterman sounds Norse.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> You don’t speak Norwegian? Rosterman sounds Norse.


Nope it's Jewish


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nope it's Jewish
> View attachment 299081


Oy vey…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Oy vey…


----------



## Carty (Jun 7, 2022)

Ya'll are crazy...  probably why I like ya's.   hehe.

What a week it's been..  really miss wife when it comes to watering day.. she moves all the plants for me.   I spilled water, made messes I had to clean up only to repeat in a day.  this Happy Frog manure soil dries out so fast it blows.
plus with plants being a week away from 60 days old, I've not seen buds this small in some time.  looks like I'll be running these a good 80 days to achieve weight.

Let's take a quick peek at our side by side experiment on , should I up pot??   hehe


----------



## spunom (Jun 7, 2022)

Hey @Carty 

What's the longest you've seen an auto go before showing preflower? My knows Candy is going on six weeks and nothing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 8, 2022)

Well least its a good chance it's female because male Autos have a tendency to show up quicker then the female.
I had a Gabagoo Auto show balls in 3 weeks.


----------



## Carty (Jun 9, 2022)

spunom said:


> Hey @Carty
> 
> What's the longest you've seen an auto go before showing preflower? My knows Candy is going on six weeks and nothing.



Hey bro.... um, just over a month and that plant finished at almost 5ft.  6wks is really unheard of and you may be dealing with a cross that hasn't been quite mastered yet and still throws some photo periods, needs to be taken a 
few more gens to weed them out and keep breeding just fast showing autos until ya do..  flip your lights to 12/12
for a week and you should see the tops yellow..  sowwy.



WeedHopper said:


> Well least its a good chance it's female because male Autos have a tendency to show up quicker then the female.
> I had a Gabagoo Auto show balls in 3 weeks.



Typically a male will show around week 2 in most Autos..  give or take.  3wks for a male is actually long, but I say if an auto takes 4wks to show sex, then it's vegging longer and filling out better.  long as they show sex under 18/6 eh?
My Gabagoo 2 are looking pretty nice.. 2 shorties taking after the Sour60 side more and one nice bushy one ..





And, remember the up potting testing I was doing to show you the difference between a plant up potted right
after showing sex and one that was left in a 1gal pot..
Gamhazn F3....  2 left in their 1gal pots,  1 up potted at around week 3.




The 2 not up potted...  smaller but the roots being given less room they are flowering faster...


----------



## Carty (Jun 9, 2022)

Since this is pretty much my Auto thread now lets just keep it going as such and I'll continue to show you my methods of madness here ok...

The smaller tent is the veg tent.   and sometimes flowering too...  running 3 small lights that do well.






Gamhazn F3 left in smaller pots





Beserker Autos





Gabagoo 2









Silly Rabbit x 2 and a single Blue Vangoo


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2022)

My Blue Vangoo is doing good. Got 3 Mister Magoos growing. One is kicking the others ass though but it's in the sun more. I'll show pictures later. Had no luck with the Miss Piggy's. She is playing hard to get


----------



## ness (Jun 12, 2022)

Hi ya Carty all your plants are looking great.  Thanks for the tips.  I'll be starting some of your Auto's as soon as my pots come from ups.  I know Baby Yoda is going to be one plant.  And I'm going to do another outside I haven't decided which one yet.  Maybe Bruse Banner Auto Fem. Happy Growing.


----------



## Carty (Jun 20, 2022)

Hey ya'll...  my loyal followers.

    Have a look see at the difference in leaving them in 1gal vs 2gal.   Rear one was done, front not done
the one left in the 1gal one is finishing a little faster but with no size to it..


----------



## Carty (Jun 21, 2022)

The small Tent A is now in flower..  using new fatter lower profile cheapo 2gal felt pots in here... R/R is the last Gamhazn F3 in that horrible soil.. plant is not happy as you can see...





Gabagoo 2 at L/R and Dr Gonzo's 2 Silly Rabbit plants up front... all females just up potted at week 3








''


----------



## ness (Jun 21, 2022)

Hi ya Carty thank you for showing the different in 1gal or 2gal pots.  All your girls are looking great.


----------



## giggy (Jun 21, 2022)

Hey brother hope you and ladybug are doing well. She gets past that surgery and you will not keep up with her.


----------



## Carty (Jun 26, 2022)

ness said:


> Hi ya Carty thank you for showing the different in 1gal or 2gal pots.  All your girls are looking great.



Nice to see the side by side.. watering is tricky in smaller pots and takes twice as much time to do it right..
easiest way is to run them 3 wks in 1gal pots,  then up pot right after showing sex to permanent homes..
2gals is quite enough, larger yielding strains I'd go 3gal..

thanks Ness... next up is a little SOG grow using 1gal pots start to finish... all about early trimming..



giggy said:


> Hey brother hope you and ladybug are doing well. She gets past that surgery and you will not keep up with her.


Have had a few challenges but all in all things are going pretty good... she's recovering just awesome, girl is
so strong it's amazing..
and yeah, I get my 1st hip done soon as she's recovered, then the other... so then with my bionics I should be able to keep up with her.. hahaha


----------



## Carty (Jun 26, 2022)

Up next....

Trizzler F2 by Mr Sparkle...

Soaked the seeds for 24hrs and already started to crack open... so I skipped the paper towel method and they went right into the dirt...  Roots Organics for these little feminized ladies...  8 in 1gal pots running a small SOG method...  never tried this technique but have always wanted to... so here goes.


----------



## Carty (Jul 1, 2022)

Giving these all the Birthday of 6/30...  1 struggling still in #5 and unsure it will make it..


----------



## Carty (Jul 10, 2022)

10 Days Later..





I am loving the results of changing my foods to Humboldts Secret Formula..  and this is just using their part A&B for now..  I plan on picking up the main 6 I need to follow their chart.. for now my
silica will have to do vs theirs.. lol.

Also, the soil is Roots Organics this run and even though I can feel the formula has changed since they sold out.. no big chunks of guano I had to break up, no black gooey hands at the end.. but still decent soil and very fast draining..


----------



## Carty (Jul 10, 2022)

The Gabagoo 2 that were up potted are doing incredible in their 2 gal felt pots of Strawberry Fields soil..

Actually, they've put on quite a bit of weight since these photos were taken just 3 days ago.. tonight they got a good feeding with a dose of Mammoth P..


----------



## Carty (Jul 12, 2022)

Okay... back to doing things my way..

I've never tried this before... SOG..  Sea of Green.  

Instead of dropping just 4 or 5, up potting at approx day 30.  These will be staying in the 1gal pots they are in.  so today was trimming day and I removed lower growth..    2 of them I really did the lollipop thing to them by removing all lower growth below the top set of leafs in hopes of forming a single cola plant..

The other 5 the lower growth removed except 2 growing shoots along with main cola..  want to do a little 
comparison on this experiment see if one does better then the other.  

Fed them all and topped off the soil too...  from this point on it's just feed on Monday, water thru the week.







Lollipopped fully


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 12, 2022)

_go Cartman go

you are one busy ganja farmer!_


----------



## Carty (Jul 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> _go Cartman go
> 
> you are one busy ganja farmer!_


ha ha ha..  I just make it look that way.  11 plants isn't that many is it... hehe.  but, I do put a lot of time into these girls.  Wife says it's gotta be the love I give them.

Okay..  remember 2 days ago I started the training by removing lower leaf, shoots with some getting more removed then others.  

Why am I posting again so soon...  because I want you to see what happens when you trim these autos like I do early on..  even if not lollipopping them I remove the cotyledon leaf's and the single blades..  what this does is it promotes upward growth by allowing the plant to concentrate it's energies someplace else..









They are 2wks old today,  all have sexed and are feminized ladies..  most are very similar except one little runt and one big lady...  see ya in a week ok..


----------



## ness (Jul 14, 2022)

Morning Carty just love your grow.  Looking great.  Have a pleasant day.


----------



## Carty (Jul 17, 2022)

Thanks so much Ness....  What a big difference in soils... when I up potted the ones last grow grown in the Happy Frog, almost no roots built up after 2wks, soil wouldn't even hold together meaning hardly any root ball developed as of yet.
I up potted 2 of the Trizzler f2 plants and the roots were excellent and ready for up potting... just may do 1 more..  











This one I did some simple leaf tucking on after removing the 2nd set from the top that was blocking all the lower budsites.. then by tucking the other leafs your not stressing the plant and your keeping photosynthesis rocking hard...   already she is booming, wait till a week...


----------



## ness (Jul 17, 2022)

Carty you like the Organic soil.  What is the full name of the soil you use?  I'm trying the Mircle Grow this time around.  Was using Fox Farm before that.  

Have a great day


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 17, 2022)

holy moly , did you spill some powdered sugar on that girl or what!?


----------



## Carty (Jul 20, 2022)

ness said:


> Carty you like the Organic soil.  What is the full name of the soil you use?  I'm trying the Mircle Grow this time around.  Was using Fox Farm before that.
> 
> Have a great day


Hey Ness....   I used to grow in 100% Coco or Coir..   It was a challenge and will teach ya all about Calmag.. but can be a headache to keep dialed in.  After a 4yr break I bought a complete kit for growing that just happened to include Roots Organics foods and soil..  I fell in love, found out just how well it worked when it ran out and had to use something else.   BIG MISTAKE.   

Ness... MG soils are mostly made for outdoor use and have more foods then most, so feeding on top of it can be quite challenging.  question you have to ask yourself is :  Is it worth $20 a grow  to have great soil, yes it is.. HTG Supply has Roots Organics in green bag for $20 for 1.5cu ft.   the only other soil I will run is Foxfarm's Strawberry Fields, based on a mushroom compost and coir..   If I had to,  3.8cu ft bale of Promix HP bx..



bigsur51 said:


> holy moly , did you spill some powdered sugar on that girl or what!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha...  funny part is.  You had a lot to do with her being so frosty.  Can you say Sour60 bro..

Yup, that's my Gabagoo dude..   your Sour60 from years and years ago is in her..  my buddy Argo is getting ready to do a preservation run on her.  After this grow I realized my forgotten gem of a creation named by Ladybug..


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 20, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey Ness....   I used to grow in 100% Coco or Coir..   It was a challenge and will teach ya all about Calmag.. but can be a headache to keep dialed in.  After a 4yr break I bought a complete kit for growing that just happened to include Roots Organics foods and soil..  I fell in love, found out just how well it worked when it ran out and had to use something else.   BIG MISTAKE.
> 
> Ness... MG soils are mostly made for outdoor use and have more foods then most, so feeding on top of it can be quite challenging.  question you have to ask yourself is :  Is it worth $20 a grow  to have great soil, yes it is.. HTG Supply has Roots Organics in green bag for $20 for 1.5cu ft.   the only other soil I will run is Foxfarm's Strawberry Fields, based on a mushroom compost and coir..   If I had to,  3.8cu ft bale of Promix HP bx..
> 
> ...


My first 8 years or so growing, I used Roots Organics Green Lite. The owner of my local HTG recommended it. I like it so much, I told my brother to use it as he learns to grow. I am using some junk I got at my local hardware store now because I didn’t feel like driving 10 miles round trip to get some good soil. When I do my final up-pot on my Freak Show plants, I will probably go with Green Lite.


----------



## ness (Jul 20, 2022)

When the MG runs out, I'll purchase some Roots Organic.  I love growing and need some of that frost the Carty grows.  yeha


----------



## spunom (Jul 22, 2022)

I reckon mine is a 90 day strain. I'm going on 12 weeks this Tuesday, and I'm still mostly cloudy/alot of clear with very few amber.. I've been feeding AN 3 part since I asked folks what was wrong with my plant (thank you to y'all wonderful folks who helped me). I started getting foxtails last week or so. I do not believe it is light stress since it isn't isolated to only the highest buds?.. possibly genetics? Excessive N this late in flower? I cut the grow out and have been feeding 8ml micro and bloom every 2/3 days with 6ml calmag every 4th week with tap water (ppm 120). The side shoots are starting to "spread out" from the main mast. I reckon because they getting heavy lol. Still got maybe 2-3 weeks?












Don't mind the camouflage.. It was a lack of nutrients once the water roots started drinking too fast for the soil to keep it's moisture up. I believe I should have covered the planter from the get go (or possibly need another wick), but (as my history shows) I was afraid of another fungus gnat infestation lol.


----------



## Carty (Jul 23, 2022)

Looking good man.... once this Silly Rabbit in the middle finishes up I"ll have this Trizzle going strong


----------



## Carty (Jul 26, 2022)

Okay... lets keep the lessons going.

Up Potting vs not.

Again, my method is to either start feminized seeds in 2gal felt pots, or if I'm starting a bunch, 9, I then use 1gal pots to start them in.  Usually this is done when growing non feminized autos as they have to be sexed.
It's right after they show sex I up pot, usually around 3wks.

I up potted 1, few days later another.. week later 2 more.   I was going to do a SOG but after seeing the explosive growth of the 1st one up potted, I had to do others..

Left side in 1gal pot,  right side was 1st one up potted...





6 plants.. 4 in 2gal felt pots,  2 in 1gal plastic pots...  (4 is perfect for my test)


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 28, 2022)

Good morning Carty. I just re-read your instructions on growing autos. I’ve decided to use autos in my seed to harvest test on the spider farmer light I’m gonna test out I’ve created a thread about it. Expecting the light soon but have to wait for flower tent harvest (maybe two weeks ) so I have a clean tent for the test. I’ve never grown autos but always were interested in them. When I was researching what seeds to grow first, I decided against them because of some negative feedback but since seeing your awesome grows have changed my mind about them and would like to give them a try. I’ll be chiming in and lurking around on your posts for all the info that may be helpful. Thanks so much for posting this as it gives me a good start for success. 
I have 7 auto seeds 5 of them are marked feminized so that’s good. I’m gonna treat the other two like they are also feminized and hopes that the are when I drop the seeds into their final pot right off the bat. Thanks again for posting this information


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)

I love growing Autos. Always have but Carty is the pro when it comes to Autos.
I start out my lighting if inside with 24/0. After they show sex I switch to 20/4. A couple weeks before I think they should be ready I switch to 12/12.
For some reason they seem to swell more at with a few weeks of 12/12.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I love growing Autos. Always have but Carty is the pro when it comes to Autos.
> I start out my lighting if inside with 24/0. After they show sex I switch to 20/4. A couple weeks before I think they should be ready I switch to 12/12.
> For some reason they seem to swell more at with a few weeks of 12/12.


Ok I made a note of that. Please chime in if you see me screwing up


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2022)

Will do mam.


----------



## pute (Jul 28, 2022)

Nice work Carty.


----------



## Carty (Aug 3, 2022)

Submarine Girl I'd be honored to help you achieve a good, no, great grow...  post here whenever you want ok, this is a shared learning thread and I want people to feel free to share, especially those learning..

Controlling moisture when starting seedlings in larger pots is not easy..  and don't make the mistake of constantly watering to close to the plant, I do once when I water it in the 1st time after born... after that I never water within a few inches, maybe 2-3 of the stem.   Why u ask?

You want your roots to search water out, to reach for it..   and don't try to make the 2gal pot soaking wet when you water..  water with a light hand and more often, once in a while add a little extra...

If your gonna feed early... very light, 1/4 strength at end of week 1..  and, this really depends on what substrate your using..  pure coir is very different, my soil is a coir mix..  Roots Organics..


----------



## Carty (Aug 3, 2022)

Babies,   Born Aug 1st, talk about easy to remember..  

Started popping up July 31st, 1 had a problem shucking the shell but all were up and going Aug






The 2 Mephisto Girls


















The 2 Repins crosses















Always 1 has a hard time shucking it's own shell, but it finally did and look at them crinkly leafs.. I absolutely love to see this structure early on...  well, here we are at 2 days old..


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)

Yeah the helmet can take a little work sometimes. But steady hands and a toothpick does the job.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 3, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing these babies grow. Currently growing a mephisto Sour Stomper, first attempt at auto and Currently moving back and forth between veg and flower room so it gets all the light it can. What kind of light cycles you use carty?


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah the helmet can take a little work sometimes. But steady hands and a toothpick does the job.


My Helmet has always done a fine job
So the Ladies have told me


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)

Midget sex doesn't count.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Midget sex doesn't count.


The wee Ladies are Fun Fun Fun
Ya have to learn how to spin em


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2022)

Carefull because Hippie like Midgets.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 3, 2022)

Carty said:


> Babies,   Born Aug 1st, talk about easy to remember..
> 
> Started popping up July 31st, 1 had a problem shucking the shell but all were up and going Aug
> 
> ...






go Cartman go!


( it is like watching paint dry at this stage eh )


----------



## Carty (Aug 5, 2022)

Thank you Big... your tips on Calmag have improved things drastically for me, apprec.



bigbudsbruddah said:


> Looking forward to seeing these babies grow. Currently growing a mephisto Sour Stomper, first attempt at auto and Currently moving back and forth between veg and flower room so it gets all the light it can. What kind of light cycles you use carty?


I've grown their Grape Stomper, your in for a real treat..  I love Mephisto and everytime I grow it I think of my good friend "Burnie" (RIP), the guy who got me started with them by gifting me so many..
The Burnie Cut is being perfected atm over in Hawaii to be released soon in his honor..


RosterMan said:


> My Helmet has always done a fine job
> So the Ladies have told me


I hate to tell you this Rosterman,  that was no lady..  some are very good at hiding that adams apple on ya... muwahahaha


RosterMan said:


> The wee Ladies are Fun Fun Fun
> Ya have to learn how to spin em


I've has something for shorties since high school and married the best of them all.. a country girl to.. sweet.  34yrs and still love her more then anything..  and yes, she loves me.. hahaha.  


WeedHopper said:


> Carefull because Hippie like Midgets.


Ladybug has 1 pet peeve... don't call short girls spinners... it's reverse cowgirl.. lol


----------



## Carty (Aug 5, 2022)

Ok...  time to learn from 1 of my last experiments before I begin serious rotations with very little changes..
I started this Trizzler out talking about doing a SOG..  couldn't do it.  why?

I up potted 1 plant to see the difference and when it blew up I was like, yeah, let's do 4..
Here you'll see the 2 left in the 1gal pots like I was gonna do, and 4 in 2gal pots, felt...
up potted anywhere from a few days apart to almost 2wks, the runt.... which I leaf stripped few
weeks ago and it bounced back pretty good,  but the one producing the best, I topped after 
it was beginning to flower... to late really..   another I FIM cut...  let's see the difference eh?

Here are the 2 left in 1gal pots... looks like less then a half oz each, why I up pot... autos you cannnot
control the veg cycle, a photo period I'd eventually be able to veg long enough to get size to it..









Let's begin with the last plant up potted and go up in size to the 1st one done right after it showed sex, like I usually do my up potting and believe me, this works like a charm, they go nuts.. at this time I will tell
you all my best hidden secret...  

Put up potted plants on 12/12  for 2wks,  then back to 18/6 or 20/4,  never 24/0.   Don't care what they
say, all MJ plants need a dark cycle to create oils n such..


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 5, 2022)

With Op next week are you shutting down grown for a while
Or just spinning it along?  My buddy had to do a rehab place after his hip was done?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 5, 2022)

Looking top notch! Thanks for all the info, getting ready to repot my sour stomper soon. I will just throw it in my flower closet under 12/12 for 2 weeks she how she likes it


----------



## Carty (Aug 6, 2022)

The Trizzler F2 strain smells like sweet fruit with #7 stinking to high heaven...  she's a big one too..

The only disappointment from my perspective so far is the lack of sugar on the leaf material..  at day #40 or so they should be a lot frostier.  but, this is why we grow,  the big search right?

I've got big hopes for the Cheese off coming up..  I'll have the weekly update here this weekend.. they are  growing great and the Mephisto #2 is the big girl so far...

thanks for all the kind words,  I hope this thread helps a few find their way in the auto world..  it truly is the
best method of starting them in 1gal pots for 3wks..


----------



## Carty (Aug 6, 2022)

Silly Rabbit was cut down today at day 71...  wanting her to be dry by next Friday so when I get home from hip replacement surgery I can partake.. smoke report to follow, al I know is she is a frost monster that smells like fruit salad..  so glad I have more


----------



## Carty (Aug 9, 2022)

Silly Rabbit is amazing, cannot wait..


----------



## Carty (Aug 9, 2022)

1st up the 2 girls in the 1gal pots still


----------



## Carty (Aug 9, 2022)

2 girls still in 1gal pots..











4 big girls born 6/30


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2022)

Looking great brother Carty.
Our baby Zkittles Magoo is looking good so far.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

Hey Carty, I was reading your journal and was wondering if I should plant my feminized autos in 2 gallon pots which I planned to do until I read on where you said that you even like to up pot them if they are feminized sometimes now. I had not planned on the 1 gallon pot but to start them right in the 2 gallon and finish them up in there. I got the felt pots tthat ar 10” high like you suggested. I found the FF strawberry soil but not your organic stuff and I’m a bit afraid of the organic stuff right now after two of my tents suffered from thrips after using organic batshit soil so I will omit that this time. Your plants always look so nice. I am looking forward to growing some autos cartys way. Well as much as I can anyway.


----------



## spunom (Aug 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hey Carty, I was reading your journal and was wondering if I should plant my feminized autos in 2 gallon pots which I planned to do until I read on where you said that you even like to up pot them if they are feminized sometimes now. I had not planned on the 1 gallon pot but to start them right in the 2 gallon and finish them up in there. I got the felt pots tthat ar 10” high like you suggested. I found the FF strawberry soil but not your organic stuff and I’m a bit afraid of the organic stuff right now after two of my tents suffered from thrips after using organic batshit soil so I will omit that this time. Your plants always look so nice. I am looking forward to growing some autos cartys way. Well as much as I can anyway.


I know you didn't ask me, but I asked the same question. If you have fem seeds, it is ok to start in the 2 gallon.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

spunom said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I asked the same question. If you have fem seeds, it is ok to start in the 2 gallon.


I started reading Cartys post I read it from the beginning where he said if he had feminized seeds he started them in a two gallon pots. Felt pots 10” tall. He only started in a 1 gallon pot if he had to sex them as to not waste a bunch of soil. Later in the post maybe months later I’m not sure, I think he found that they did better with a transplant from the one gallon pots even if they were feminized. I was just wondering if he thought it would be worth it to start with the 1 gallon pots then up pot even tho I have feminized seeds. If you haven’t read his post, grab a drink and a couple doobies and plan on reading a while. there is a lot of good information there.


----------



## spunom (Aug 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I started reading Cartys post I read it from the beginning where he said if he had feminized seeds he started them in a two gallon pots. Felt pots 10” tall. He only started in a 1 gallon pot if he had to sex them as to not waste a bunch of soil. Later in the post maybe months later I’m not sure, I think he found that they did better with a transplant from the one gallon pots even if they were feminized. I was just wondering if he thought it would be worth it to start with the 1 gallon pots then up pot even tho I have feminized seeds. If you haven’t read his post, grab a drink and a couple doobies and plan on reading a while. there is a lot of good information there.


Good advice that I've already taken lol. I'll leave the transplant advice to Carty.. but for what it's worth, transplanting causes stress that is unnecessary with a feminized plant that will develope just as strong of a root ball in the 2 gallon that it will if started in the one gallon.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Midget sex doesn't count.


Ever Tag team a set of wee sisters


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2022)

This is a cross I did. Zkittles Magoo
Zkittles Female Auto from seed was GMOs X Mr Magoo Auto Male from seed of Cartys.
It's in a 5 gallon fabric pot.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

spunom said:


> Good advice that I've already taken lol. I'll leave the transplant advice to Carty.. but for what it's worth, transplanting causes stress that is unnecessary with a feminized plant that will develope just as strong of a root ball in the 2 gallon that it will if started in the one gallon.


I think I read where he compared them and the ones transplanted from 1 gallon to 2 gallon had a bigger and crazier root ball but I need to go back and find it now.


----------



## spunom (Aug 9, 2022)

I can tell when I'm not wanted. I'll step aside and stay there. Sorry.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 9, 2022)

spunom said:


> I can tell when I'm not wanted. I'll step aside and stay there. Sorry.


No please don’t go away sad. I’m just growing autos for the first time and everyone says to check out cartys page. I’m not saying you are wrong at all. I just want to give the girls the best chance I can to grow big and strong. Please forgive me if I sounded ungrateful


----------



## Carty (Aug 10, 2022)

spunom said:


> I can tell when I'm not wanted. I'll step aside and stay there. Sorry.


All comments are welcome here, but this is more like manipulation...

Why I recommend starting in 1gal pots, and not felt but plastic..   and especially for beginners.

#1 and foremost,  controlling moisture levels...  it's hard enough for someone starting out to just do a  successful grow, but learning to control moisture levels in a 3 or 5gal pot can be a learning process all it's own..  so I do recommend beginners to run them in plastic pots until sexing shows...

#2 is building a root ball,  Autos are a different beast and by starting them in 1gal plastic pots you allow the larger roots to build so the plant establishes a grab hold into the medium vs air pruning from day 1...

That Said:  I just started 4 feminized seeds in 2gal felt pots....

Take the time to really read thru this so you'll understand my method of madness better... not say to never start them in larger pots... but not everyone has the skill level to do so successfully and especially when learning watering, not to over water etc etc...

All I know is this:  When I up pot from a 1gal pot to just a 2gal felt pot, I use taller then most.... they blow up as I will now show you...

Again... feel free to share and comment, just be careful to not step on toes of proven methods ok... been growing Autos now over 10yrs and still experimenting and learning to push them harder and harder.. let's grow, ahem, pun intended, together... hahaha


----------



## Carty (Aug 10, 2022)

Let's take a peek at my SOG experiment...   I started off wanting to do all 9 this way, but after up potting 1 to see the difference, I just couldn't do it..  so, left 2 in 1gal pots to see while up potting the other 4, culled 3..















The girls up potted and only into 2gal pots...  I"m looking at 3gal felt pots 10" tall for bigger yields..


----------



## Carty (Aug 10, 2022)

2 more

Trizzler F2  B  Day #40














Trizzler F2 plant A Day #40


----------



## Carty (Aug 10, 2022)

Mars Hydro TSW-2000 light,  sponsored by Mars Hydro to test for 1yr and report on it...

This light rocks...  the dimmer switch makes life so easy..


----------



## Carty (Aug 10, 2022)

Babies started in 2gal felt pots...  watering is key here.

I water the medium in well few days prior to planting, when using organics it's nice to jump start feeding the medium as you don't feed the plant really...

Here they are at 1wk old, for more info on this grow see my Big Cheese Off in Auto's





Mephisto 1









Mephisto 2









Repiins 1









Repins 2












Repins 2


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> All comments are welcome here, but this is more like manipulation...
> 
> Why I recommend starting in 1gal pots, and not felt but plastic..   and especially for beginners.
> 
> ...


Thanks Carty and I’m sorry for causing a disturbance on you thread. I truly am only trying to start out on the right foot. I will plan to go ahead and use the 2 gallon pots I got to start as my seeds as they are marked feminized (well 2 are not marked but I’ll  take a chance ) and watch out for the watering thing. I understand what you said about light water around the roots and not all directly on the stem area to encourage the roots to move out and chase the moisture. Will maybe need a bit more info on how to lay those 2” roots into the pot at planting.  I never grew them that long before planting. I was thinking the tap root goes down and the head is even with the soil but in your pics they seemed to be laying in there horizontally. I’ll be looking again at you pics for sure. Thanks for responding and again I’m just here to learn and don’t doubt anyones proven methods even if other methods also work. Hope your day is good


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 10, 2022)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. If submarine girl can even come close to carty’s beautiful flowers, I would say carty’s method should be in a textbook or a sticky on here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2022)

I grow outside so I move my seedlings from small pot to 3 to 5 gallon pots pretty quick.
I know how to water so it's not a problem for me,,,,but as Carty and you pointed out not everyone knows how to do that. I use a water bottle I poke holes in the lid and water my seedlings with it. That way I have more control how much and where the water is going.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2022)

Learned that water bottle thing from working in construction. I put a piece of carpet outside the doorway of where men are working and water it down to trap dirt from their shoes. The water bottle with little holes in the lid works perfect and I don't soak the carpet. Just turn bottle upside down and squeeze.


----------



## Carty (Aug 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks Carty and I’m sorry for causing a disturbance on you thread. I truly am only trying to start out on the right foot. I will plan to go ahead and use the 2 gallon pots I got to start as my seeds as they are marked feminized (well 2 are not marked but I’ll  take a chance ) and watch out for the watering thing. I understand what you said about light water around the roots and not all directly on the stem area to encourage the roots to move out and chase the moisture. Will maybe need a bit more info on how to lay those 2” roots into the pot at planting.  I never grew them that long before planting. I was thinking the tap root goes down and the head is even with the soil but in your pics they seemed to be laying in there horizontally. I’ll be looking again at you pics for sure. Thanks for responding and again I’m just here to learn and don’t doubt anyones proven methods even if other methods also work. Hope your day is good


Don't believe you did a thing wrong, and questioning is learning.. even his comments helped us learn...

Hey, let's do this together then.  I just started 4 feminized seeds in 2gal felt pots, no up potting..  hey, still learning and experimenting myself.  On this current grow I've got 2 in the 1gal pots, 1 up potted plant was topped after flowering showed, 1 was FIM cut as was 1 of the plants in 1gal pots was..  you can tell by the damaged leaf under the new growth..
Left one was FIM cut,  right one was left alone 




I lay it out for ya'll to play it out how you wish..  don't be afraid to try and push yourself and learn, take some chances..  taken me years to somewhat learn these autos and what they like..  they seem to love the FIM trimming and being topped..  (strain dependant)..



WeedHopper said:


> I grow outside so I move my seedlings from small pot to 3 to 5 gallon pots pretty quick.
> I know how to water so it's not a problem for me,,,,but as Carty and you pointed out not everyone knows how to do that. I use a water bottle I poke holes in the lid and water my seedlings with it. That way I have more control how much and where the water is going.


hahaha..  great idea.  You know them little squeeze bottles, picture a tiny turkey baster, but these are used for toddlers runny noses..  I use one to water my babies the first few days.  it really allows me to control where the water goes and after sloshing to much onto a baby plant and washing it out, killing it.. never again..  your method is simple, love it.

Hey Subgirl,  when the tails get long, yes, make the hole and plant it with the shell right at soil height so it has to fight a little to start off, strengthens the stem.  the reason you may have seen some laying sideways is because not all of them germinate straight..  some will look like a dang L shape.. lol.  
now when I place a seedling in that is barely cracked open, I plant that seam side down ..

luck


----------



## Carty (Aug 11, 2022)

Hey, let's talk about advanced technique here...  you've heard me refer to FIM cutting.

F.I.M.  =  Fuc_ I Missed.
A technique discovered on accident, thus the name.  Man was trimming leaf material off his plant and using scissors to long for the job, accidentally trimmed the tips of the next flower.. ah crap.  as things progressed that particular flower blew up in size, thus a technique was born..  

Leaf Stripping  =  Taught to me by Pa-Nature who has mastered it IMHO
A technique that done correct can amaze yourself and increase harvests by almost double.   

Some growers tend to remove fan leaf constantly as the plant grows, and especially late in harvest like my buddy Atilla does.  his buds suffer for this big time, some never forming tight buds as photo synthesis as been almost cut off week 7..    when using the method on photo periods, PN does his at around a month into veg doing a complete stripping..

with autos, I've tried something a little different, at least this grow, and leaf stripped a few plants in flower 

This plant was leaf stripped 2wks ago,  done at the correct phase of growth, it comes right back..


----------



## Carty (Aug 11, 2022)

Okay my friends....  I have hip replacement Surgery Friday sometime..  so, it could be a bit before I get back to regular visits here..  so if you don't see me for 2wks no worries ok..  
Ladybug is all setup to care for the plants, I mix the Sunday foods and she's just gonna water in the tents... 

Trizzler is changing colors already and looks to be a nice 60 day strain or there abouts...  wish me luck, see
you all soon...
Carty


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)

Wishing you a speedy recovery brother.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 11, 2022)

Carty said:


> Okay my friends....  I have hip replacement Surgery Friday sometime..  so, it could be a bit before I get back to regular visits here..  so if you don't see me for 2wks no worries ok..
> Ladybug is all setup to care for the plants, I mix the Sunday foods and she's just gonna water in the tents...
> 
> Trizzler is changing colors already and looks to be a nice 60 day strain or there abouts...  wish me luck, see
> ...


Good luck with the surgery. A friend of mine had one hip done about a decade ago and was up and about walking his dogs 3 days after the replacement. He said it was one of the best decisions he ever made. No pain a decade later. Take care.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 11, 2022)

Good luck with your surgery Carty. I will be thinking of you and sending wishes for a speedy recovery. We will be looking forward to seeing you post again and to hear that you are back on the road again


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2022)

Ill send Roster over to give you a back rub.


----------



## Carty (Aug 24, 2022)

Well, so there's a knock on the door the other day..  I let they guy in assuming it's Roster.. took my shirt off and laid  down on my  couch for my backrub..  Mr Carty, I'm your home health care nurse, I need to change your bandage and take your vitals..  HA HA HA HA HA...  
Things are going awesome.  Hip feels great, go tomorrow to get my 33 staples out.  the old pain is gone and it was chronic pain all day/night.  so grateful, the Dr wasn't sure he'd be able to fix me, had to tilt my pelvis.. but, leg is straight, next one in Oct I hope.

Thanks for all the love...  now, lets see what's up with my plants eh?


----------



## Carty (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm trying something different with these 4.  Topping.  some have already shown they like it.. others time 
will tell.  these are all Cheese variations.  1 set by Mephisto, 1 set by Repins12

Just moved them into the* Mar's Hydro* tent setup... will be slowly lowering the light.










*Repins 1.*... responded very well to being topped.  going for 8 shoots.





*Repins 2*...... she also liked being topped and is performing well.





*Mephisto 1*  (I screwed this one up,  Ladybug topped all the rest)  trying to do to much with new hip.. grrrrrrr. lol





*Mephisto 2.*...  Loved being topped, she is one to watch and I am a big fan of Mephisto.. some of my 1st ..




Mephisto rocks the Pig


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 24, 2022)

Carty said:


> Well, so there's a knock on the door the other day..  I let they guy in assuming it's Roster.. took my shirt off and laid  down on my  couch for my backrub..  Mr Carty, I'm your home health care nurse, I need to change your bandage and take your vitals..  HA HA HA HA HA...
> Things are going awesome.  Hip feels great, go tomorrow to get my 33 staples out.  the old pain is gone and it was chronic pain all day/night.  so grateful, the Dr wasn't sure he'd be able to fix me, had to tilt my pelvis.. but, leg is straight, next one in Oct I hope.
> 
> Thanks for all the love...  now, lets see what's up with my plants eh?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 25, 2022)

Carty said:


> Ok...  time to learn from 1 of my last experiments before I begin serious rotations with very little changes..
> I started this Trizzler out talking about doing a SOG..  couldn't do it.  why?
> 
> I up potted 1 plant to see the difference and when it blew up I was like, yeah, let's do 4..
> ...


Carty I’ve been browsing your thread as I will be changing my lights soon. You still doing 24/0 for the first two weeks in seedling stage then change to 18/6 for the rest of the grow?  

Also how far away do you keep your LEDs from the seedlings?  I’ve never had seedlings this small in the tent, always started them in my little greenhouse then under a plant light till they get a bit bigger. I have five tiny plants with one of them about 3-4 days behind the others. (she had a rough start and had to be helped along, not sure if she will make it but I want to give her a chance)
right now I have the lights about 36” above the plants at 80%. They are not stretching so I’m thinking they are getting pretty good light. It is 85F and 45% humidity currently in my tent. I can pretty much adjust my exhaust fan to accommodate for temp and humidity. I’m thinking they could take more light but I hate to burn them. The pics are of one of the four plants that are ahead and the little runt trying to grow with a slightly broken wing. I don’t want accommodating this runt to ruin the others as my tent is only 2x4 and probably 4 plants in there is enough anyway…


----------



## Carty (Aug 27, 2022)

Okay Rosterman, I hear ya... and um, nevermind.   lmao.

Hey S Girl,  your plants look nice n healthy there.  Moisture looks great in your medium.  so, lets talk lights.

I start my babies on 20/4.  although with autos there is nothing wrong with 24/0, I just believe they still benefit from always having a dark cycle.  but that's just my thoughts on it..
20/4 for 2wks
18/6 for entire grow
20/4 last 2wks
3 days of darkness/chop.    In a perfect world, this is how I'd do every auto grow.  like you all, I'm still learning how to push these autos and have so much to learn.

I start out with my lights about 2ft above the babies at full power..  slowly lowering the light each feeding which is weekly.. until I get to 12 to 18".  What this will do is prevent stretching and promote bushing out...  once I get the plants to fill out nice, I actually raise my light back up so they will stretch towards it with a 2ft  to 3ft height as a goal.

This grow I've topped 3 plants and FIM cut 1.  The 3 topped plants look amazing and from now on will probably be a technique I use.





Topped



Topped





Not Topped, need to remove upper fan leaf's..





After removing the pair of upper leaf's yesterday.. watch her shoots take off now..





I've started to lower the MH light down to these ladies...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2022)

Looking good brother Carty.


----------



## Carty (Aug 31, 2022)

3 Days later.... and after feeding Sunday.





Mephisto is flowering a little faster in preflower










The girls by Repins12 are looking excellent..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 31, 2022)

Carty said:


> Okay Rosterman, I hear ya... and um, nevermind.   lmao.
> 
> Hey S Girl,  your plants look nice n healthy there.  Moisture looks great in your medium.  so, lets talk lights.
> 
> ...


Great Carty. I just had the question you answered about the light cycle. I also lowered the dimmer switch a bit because of a couple dry leaves but don’t think it was my light but maybe I was not giving them enough water Being carefull not to flood them out.  Today I watered them more as they seem to be all of a sudden taking off but I still only shared a gallon of PH water between the 5 plants. Will start to work the lights back up again till I get to full power. I’m changing my light cycle today to 20/4 to get them use to a little darkness. Your plants look great. Thanks for posting


----------



## Carty (Sep 3, 2022)

Hey SMG...  your plants are looking pretty good girl.  I can't quite tell what's up with them, if they need N or what.
I see leaf tips discolored but not in a overfeeding way.  Do you give them Calmag.  I use one by Envy that has an NPK of 4-0-0, plus Iron, and calmag.  since I started using it from week 2 of veg along with silica, my plants are much healthier and I have an infestation of fungus gnats atm from soil I got at a feed store vs hydro store.  grrrrr.

Don't panic though, like I said, for the most part they look wonderful.  and a plant that wants water doesn't get dry leaf, it begins to wilt and droop..  get a feel for how your pots feel watered and dry.  I can pick mine up and know  right away if I need to water.  almost daily it seems...

ps..  your plants are crooked.. hahaha


----------



## Carty (Sep 3, 2022)

So, how about we see what LST can do for a plant...  remember, all but 1 was topped in veg...

Up here is Mephisto...  1 has had some leaf stripping done 2 days ago and after seeing the results, the other Mephisto will follow suit.





Yields on these should be awesome..





Tomorrow she'll have a few leaf's tucked and removed to expose more tops.. like her sister.






Repins plants are incredible.  His Arachnid Pie just popped up and will win the Halloween Golden Boo award between myself and Ladybug in the next grow... just a little fun.






The Repins plant that was topped.. and what a lovely lady





The only plant of 4 not topped





These are obviously gonna be calmag pigs already asking me for more...  feeding day is Sunday


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 3, 2022)

Like Carty. I can tell by the feel of my pots if they need water. Course here in Texas since I'm growing outside they need water every fking day.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 3, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey SMG...  your plants are looking pretty good girl.  I can't quite tell what's up with them, if they need N or what.
> I see leaf tips discolored but not in a overfeeding way.  Do you give them Calmag.  I use one by Envy that has an NPK of 4-0-0, plus Iron, and calmag.  since I started using it from week 2 of veg along with silica, my plants are much healthier and I have an infestation of fungus gnats atm from soil I got at a feed store vs hydro store.  grrrrr.
> 
> Don't panic though, like I said, for the most part they look wonderful.  and a plant that wants water doesn't get dry leaf, it begins to wilt and droop..  get a feel for how your pots feel watered and dry.  I can pick mine up and know  right away if I need to water.  almost daily it seems...
> ...


Yes I plan to start feeding cal mag today as they are ready for a drink. I don’t think it’s lack of nutes as I used the strawberry soil which should have had plenty nutes to start things up. (Maybe to much?). I have a feeling that it may have been to hot in the tent or they didn’t get enough to drink during their 2nd week. I’ve never given calmag so early but I will in the future. The new leaves look healthy so I may just pinch those few ugly leaves off so the plant concentrates on something new. since I’ve been watering hard enough to get a feel for the pots now it’s much easier to tell who’s drinking more. I think those two Trizkit plants will see growth more this week. Thanks for your comment. Have a great day and hope your getting around a bit better 


ps. I know, most things in my life seem a little crooked. Are you OCD?


----------



## colonelkurtz (Sep 4, 2022)

Carty said:


> Auto Flowering... many folks give this a shot and walk away, why, because grow #1 was unsuccessful.  You see, Autos really and truly are a different animal and thus have to be treated so.
> 
> Stunting is the biggest issue and IMHO #1 reason why this wonderful auto flowering style of MJ is talked down by so many with bad experiences.  It's easy to do.
> 
> ...


So grateful for this, thanks huge!


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 4, 2022)

colonelkurtz said:


> So grateful for this, thanks huge!


Carty's the Picasso of autos. I've never grown any, but if I get the urge, I'm pouring over every one of his posts on the subject.

Welcome to the Passion!


----------



## colonelkurtz (Sep 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Carty's the Picasso of autos. I've never grown any, but if I get the urge, I'm pouring over every one of his posts on the subject.
> 
> Welcome to the Passion!


It just appeals to my practical side, especially feminized, and his advice is real like me going down the wrong way, although the Pineapple Express seedlings are hanging on as I got them in a peat/char compost mix, my rookie blunder is not going to happen again, you learn react for success! And Mykos ordered that just now, outstanding info Carty!


----------



## colonelkurtz (Sep 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Like Carty. I can tell by the feel of my pots if they need water. Course here in Texas since I'm growing outside they need water every fking day.


So any do's and don'ts on an auto fl outdoors, we have 2 seasons hot and inferno with always high humidity want turnover, my main question is seedling to full sun, what works what doesn't seedlings need 3 weeks under UV then a gradual move outdoors, stumped?


----------



## colonelkurtz (Sep 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Carty I’ve been browsing your thread as I will be changing my lights soon. You still doing 24/0 for the first two weeks in seedling stage then change to 18/6 for the rest of the grow?
> 
> Also how far away do you keep your LEDs from the seedlings?  I’ve never had seedlings this small in the tent, always started them in my little greenhouse then under a plant light till they get a bit bigger. I have five tiny plants with one of them about 3-4 days behind the others. (she had a rough start and had to be helped along, not sure if she will make it but I want to give her a chance)
> right now I have the lights about 36” above the plants at 80%. They are not stretching so I’m thinking they are getting pretty good light. It is 85F and 45% humidity currently in my tent. I can pretty much adjust my exhaust fan to accommodate for temp and humidity. I’m thinking they could take more light but I hate to burn them. The pics are of one of the four plants that are ahead and the little runt trying to grow with a slightly broken wing. I don’t want accommodating this runt to ruin the others as my tent is only 2x4 and probably 4 plants in there is enough anyway…
> ...


Right into felt bags at seedling, wonder for an outdoor grow but great lesson, looks like 1 gal then only one up pot, makes so much sense, thanks for the share!


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2022)

colonelkurtz said:


> So any do's and don'ts on an auto fl outdoors, we have 2 seasons hot and inferno with always high humidity want turnover, my main question is seedling to full sun, what works what doesn't seedlings need 3 weeks under UV then a gradual move outdoors, stumped?


I start my Autos outside where they will be the whole time.


----------



## colonelkurtz (Sep 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I start my Autos outside where they will be the whole time.


Thanks it seems you can overthink grows pretty easy when common sense rules, thanks big for the advice.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 5, 2022)

Mother nature is an awesome thing even though she can be cruel at times.


----------



## boo (Sep 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Mother nature is an awesome thing even though she can be cruel at times.


if you think mother nature can be cruel, try telling your soon to be ex that she's just like her mother...


----------



## Carty (Sep 8, 2022)

Hey Col...  nice to see your interest..  keeps me on my toes.

I'm always learning and experimenting is part of it.  I can see how topping these autos can work on many strains..

I topped the Repins Cheese strains, which btw is:  Widows Red Berry Cheesecake.  topped both of his plants and they rewarded me with so many tops I'm starting to think I should start staking them..







BY Repins12





Mephisto Canna Cheese x CDLC





and in hopes of trying to keep my rotation going, the small tent has babies born 9/3 and 9/4.
The Spook Off, having a little fun with Halloweeen Ladybug and I are having our own little grow off picking 2 spooky sounding strains each..
Mine:  Arachnid Pie by Repins12,  Cisumevil...
Hers:   Dark Spark & Black & Blue Jack....
Just because:  CBD Express by weedseedsexpress.com  our 1st attempt at a CBD strain for pain meds with a 1 to 15% ratio..  so very little thc..


----------



## Slab (Sep 9, 2022)

colonelkurtz said:


> Right into felt bags at seedling, wonder for an outdoor grow but great lesson, looks like 1 gal then only one up pot, makes so much sense, thanks for the share!


I just dumped the soil from my Critical and GSC autos that were in 3-gal fabric, and I can confirm that the root ball was a lot smaller than I had expected.  My sphagnum moss wicking containers had almost six times the roots overall throughout the moss when compared to the soil (both Critical and GSC).  I'm surprised actually.  I feel like the more I learn, the less I know


----------



## Carty (Sep 12, 2022)

Crap Soil, lesson learned finally....  after my surgery I needed soil, had my buddy pick me up a bag from the local Farm Feed store.. problem is, they store soils in a metal building that is open all day to the environment, bugs etc..
when I opened the bag, I swear it had mold all in it.  but I was hurting bad and just deal with it..  should of flushed the crap out of it and did a bug soak for 20min, flush again... walla,  but, nope... 

Today was day #11 for the Arachnid Pie and it had not grown much at all since birth.. to me about a 5 day growth plant at most...  usually by 2wks my plants are pretty big and almost need to be topped..  *** right??  So, I yanked all 5 of them up and gave my wife all the soil for her outdoor stuff...  

Going back to my true blue proven method....
Start the plants in 1gal Orchid Pots..  all kinds of breathing holes as Orchids are air root plants requiring almost no soil.... I love them..

Then into my tall 2gal felt pots ..  

New Strains:
Marathon OG Auto F2 by Berserker Seeds...  I love this breeder.. he's very honest and on his pack of seeds it actually says, Reproduced by Berserker..  now that is honesty, not renaming a strain like it's his creation.. Respect bro and proud to call him a sponsor..

Sour Crack x Blackstrap ..  just sounds yummy..  need to find out who did these.. JP or Repin12..  

Soil:  Roots Organics from hydro store... lol.
Foods:  Humboldts Secret and assorted others..
Lights:  Mars Hydro TS-2000

see ya soon..


----------



## Carty (Sep 12, 2022)

The Cheese off is going great... because they are in Roots Organics... hahaha

5 days ago


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Sep 12, 2022)

Carty said:


> Crap Soil, lesson learned finally....  after my surgery I needed soil, had my buddy pick me up a bag from the local Farm Feed store.. problem is, they store soils in a metal building that is open all day to the environment, bugs etc..
> when I opened the bag, I swear it had mold all in it.  but I was hurting bad and just deal with it..  should of flushed the crap out of it and did a bug soak for 20min, flush again... walla,  but, nope...
> 
> Today was day #11 for the Arachnid Pie and it had not grown much at all since birth.. to me about a 5 day growth plant at most...  usually by 2wks my plants are pretty big and almost need to be topped..  *** right??  So, I yanked all 5 of them up and gave my wife all the soil for her outdoor stuff...
> ...


I think I’m in love with the strawberry soil I started my autos in. I didn’t go with anything organic mix as suggested by your early post as I just had a terrible problem for the same reason I think soil stored outside at my local greenhouse. I have not had even 1 gnat on the sticky yellow thingys in the tent. The plants are growing like crazy way bigger than I expected autos to get at this point. Good luck with your new soil and grow Carty


----------



## Carty (Sep 16, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think I’m in love with the strawberry soil I started my autos in. I didn’t go with anything organic mix as suggested by your early post as I just had a terrible problem for the same reason I think soil stored outside at my local greenhouse. I have not had even 1 gnat on the sticky yellow thingys in the tent. The plants are growing like crazy way bigger than I expected autos to get at this point. Good luck with your new soil and grow Carty


Hey Sub,   Don't get me wrong.  I too love the Strawberry Fields by FF.. it's a mushroom compost based mix and if you water heavily you can actually get toad stools popping up.. just pluck em, no big dealio..  I just got a bad bag that sat around on the bottom of a pallet and never got rotated prolly, it happens.

I went back to hydro store and back to my old favorite..  Roots Organics soil.  

One thing I preach and usually when I experiment I learn to listen to my own advice...  sometimes.. lol

That Is:  " When you find something that works for you, work it "  ..  but this thread is about learning so I try new stuff at times.

My 30 day rotation idea is a bit difficult to pull off when your not running clones or 2 strains you know quite well..

So, I'm gonna try blowing up both tents at the same time every 70 days.. 

Just started:  
2 -  Marathon OG F2 by Berserker Autos
2 -  Sour Crack x Black Strap 
4 -  Black Cream


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 16, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey Sub,   Don't get me wrong.  I too love the Strawberry Fields by FF.. it's a mushroom compost based mix and if you water heavily you can actually get toad stools popping up.. just pluck em, no big dealio..  I just got a bad bag that sat around on the bottom of a pallet and never got rotated prolly, it happens.
> 
> I went back to hydro store and back to my old favorite..  Roots Organics soil.
> 
> ...


I am a fan of Roots Organics soil as well. Though I know I don’t use the volume you use, over the years I have been using it, it seems to be pretty consistent in quality. I use their Green Lite mix. Really good drainage and organic materials to feed the plants. The only time I experienced issues(likely nute lockout due to pH) was when I experimented with reusing the soil(without amending the soil). I suspect the pH dropped low due to degradation of the peat in it.


----------



## Carty (Sep 17, 2022)

Oh for sure...  I've reused soil plenty of times but ya gotta go 50/50 mix almost.  Funny you mention Green Lite, went to buy a bag and sold out so used my old favorite regular green bag, not 707, it's for outdoor.. but the guy selling it had no idea so I educated him..  know your products man.
I actually only use a bag of soil every 2mos.  what I'm noticing on this grow is, the plants are growing so fast that I am not watering enough affecting my bud growth I'm sure.  Starting to think if I'm only gonna run 4 each run I should go to 3gal pots when I up pot from the 1gal orchid pots..


----------



## Carty (Sep 17, 2022)

Lesson #1...   and this bites me in the butt more then anything,  so I'm sure it does others..   And I hear my good friend Deadvet telling me time and again*..  "Cartman, when you find something that works for you, don't change it."..*
No truer words have been spoken.  I've learned a lot this year and I still think my biggest lesson is quoted above..
Did ok starting Fem seeds in 2gal pots,  but do better my method of starting things in small pots too..  so...

2 -  Marathon OG Fem born 9/16
2 -  Sour Crack x Blackstrap Fem born 9/16
4 -  Black Cream Fem born 9/17

All seeds are now up and green cept Black Cream #4 still attempting to push off it's shell..

This run I'll be showing you my method and thus from now on..

I tried the 30 day rotation and think now I'll try just blowing up both tents.. hehe


----------



## Carty (Sep 17, 2022)

Ok... remember on this past Cheese Off grow I did some topping.. 3 of the 4.

What I noticed is, it retards flowering by like 2wks..  the on not topped is further along and has much larger buds, but not nearly as many budsites.. in the end the topped plants will yield more and it controlled height if that is an issue with the strain, it's a great idea.

Canna Cheese x CDLC   Canna Cheese is a CBD 1:1 strain, so by adding the CDLC to the mix it's not THC loaded too.






Widow Berry Cheesecake is a strain by Repins12, my newest favorite auto maker.. this guy has the touch.





#2


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 17, 2022)

Looking great brother as always.


----------



## Fungus Amungus (Sep 17, 2022)

Amazing Brother, all this is new to me so writing it all down, you're a true Weed Whisperer! Thank You for all your hard work & giving nature!


----------



## Carty (Sep 20, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking great brother as always.


And thank you as always my brother..  nice to know people appreciate my efforts to share..


Fungus Amungus said:


> Amazing Brother, all this is new to me so writing it all down, you're a true Weed Whisperer! Thank You for all your hard work & giving nature!


One of my favorite things to do is turn people on to the world of Auto Flowering.. no, it's not for everyone, but for s mall areas like my 2 tents, they are perfect.. height is where it's at..  and don't get me wrong, I have an excellent collection of photos just a waiting for the right situation.. lol.

The Black Cream is already looking quite unique..  2  phenos have a super light lime green 1st leaf... guess it's time
to research this strain and see what it is.. hahaha..   And so I did and edited this post with the info:
*. This is the result of the cross between Sweet Seeds most awarded strain – the original Cream Caramel – and an exotic auto flowering strain of purple flowers, descending from pakistani Kush ancestors. *








Marathon OG by Berserker Autos is looking very healthy.. he did not create but reproduced it to F2..





Sour Crack x Blackstrap... I think this is by JP.. 





I have my light at about 20" or there aboot.  Don't want to stress them during week 1.  fan is making them flutter. light schedule is 18/6. 

Hint:  When starting ANY seedlings... be sure to break your soil up as good as you can.  I take a small tub and as I transfer enough to plant my 1st one gallon pot, I'm grinding it with my hands and breaking up all I can..  your goal here is to have the medium nice & loamy so the fine hair roots off the tap root can spread easily.. 

And early on, don't water them like they are full sized plants.  you don't want the medium WET but moist..  I use a small baby snot remover bulb looking thang.. yeah, don't laugh..  gives me full control the first few days when controlling moisture is key to early root development.. water 2" away from the seedling, you want roots to look for moisture and spread.  don't water until you get runoff..  but just enough to give it a wee little drink..

I'd rather water twice a day light handed, then heavy and start off with brown roots... 

after a few days of this and the plant starts to stretch a bit, then it's okay to do a full watering..  no foods yet unless your using small dose of Superthrive.. Silica..   but that is all I use before end of week 1.. 

See you in a few days ok...


----------



## Carty (Sep 23, 2022)

I just cut down the plant that was not topped.. turns out topping a plant around week 3 retards flowering time by at least 2wks.  for an auto, this can mean a world of difference in yields.  However, a larger pot is for sure needed.
I was watering and removed the plant labels, upon replacing them in a different spot it was almost impossible to penetrate the medium meaning...  root bound..  not like you do with the larger finger roots, but small hair feeder roots and a plant that I can see stress on because of this situation..  yeah, still learning here too..

Foods ran out on this grow so trying something different and non organic for a change...

Used for Coir based mediums I chose a 3part
Advanced Nutrients PH Perfect 3 part Grow, Bloom & Micro..   Let's see how this goes eh?

Mephisto Canna Cheese 1:1 CBD strain  x  Creme de la Chem (CDLC) ..










Her sister was topped and has a few more weeks to go yet but will pull in a little more


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 23, 2022)

Enjoy that harvest Amigo!


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 26, 2022)

Looking good Carty


----------



## Julie Y (Sep 29, 2022)

Hi Carty and all Y'all.... Second grow - first Auto. 
   I thought I'd try an Auto while I'm growing out some feminized seeds. These pictures are at 4 weeks old. I haven't done anything to them as far as trimming. In my random not very thorough research to grow autos I read not to top them. So I'm just letting them go "natural". They seem really small to be flowering already. They're like 15" tall.  
   I did have a weather event in Napa when I first started them-it was 115 deg on the hottest day of a heat spell. It was 92 in the tent at one point. Three of the Autos turned male fairly soon after and out they went. Could these be flowering to soon because of heat stress? Oh yea, and I did not check the PH for the first week. Almost forgot, they (all of them) were yellowish until I adjusted the water PH and they are a gorgeous dark green now. I have 2 tents going with the Autos by themselves. Can I give them company and put another plant or two in with them?
   I have the light cycle set on 18/6 in both tents so my worry would be one of the Autos turning male on me. I do know what to look for because one feminized turned on me during my first grow-had a nanner and thanks to everyone who looked at the pictures guided me to get it out of the tent.
   Thanks for any insights. Pretend I know nothing (cause I really don't know) and I appreciate even the most basic of suggestions. Thank you all......


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)

Look what i got Carty.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Carty (Sep 30, 2022)

Julie Y said:


> Hi Carty and all Y'all.... Second grow - first Auto.
> I thought I'd try an Auto while I'm growing out some feminized seeds. These pictures are at 4 weeks old. I haven't done anything to them as far as trimming. In my random not very thorough research to grow autos I read not to top them. So I'm just letting them go "natural". They seem really small to be flowering already. They're like 15" tall.
> I did have a weather event in Napa when I first started them-it was 115 deg on the hottest day of a heat spell. It was 92 in the tent at one point. Three of the Autos turned male fairly soon after and out they went. Could these be flowering to soon because of heat stress? Oh yea, and I did not check the PH for the first week. Almost forgot, they (all of them) were yellowish until I adjusted the water PH and they are a gorgeous dark green now. I have 2 tents going with the Autos by themselves. Can I give them company and put another plant or two in with them?
> I have the light cycle set on 18/6 in both tents so my worry would be one of the Autos turning male on me. I do know what to look for because one feminized turned on me during my first grow-had a nanner and thanks to everyone who looked at the pictures guided me to get it out of the tent.
> Thanks for any insights. Pretend I know nothing (cause I really don't know) and I appreciate even the most basic of suggestions. Thank you all......


Hey Julie..  most likely it's a combination of things, beginning with the genetic makeup.  with Autos, the sooner a female shows sex, the less chance you have of her filling out as well.  I also feel starting Autos in any pot smaller then a 1gal pot stunts the plants..   biggest things I preach is never start them in cups.
heat stress with also add to stunted plants..  
Oh, I break most of the rules of, "You can't do that".  Want to see a pair of Auto's that were topped week 3 of veg?








WeedHopper said:


> Look what i got Carty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 309914


I just ran out of that stuff and wow can I see a huge huge difference when I up potted this time around..
no spider webbing of roots at bottoms, need some go go juice..  lol


----------



## Carty (Sep 30, 2022)

What's up peeps...  Well, so far I've cut down the 2 Mephisto Cheeser's.  






















The 2 Repins Cheesers are still going, so put them into the small tent to continue on..


----------



## Carty (Oct 1, 2022)

I found some new pots I think will work so much better...  Going up a gallon to 3gallon to flower..  and by
looking at the sizes closely, I found some taller pots that will do the job and make it so I can fit 5 plants in
the larger tent..   Start 8,  up pot the best 5 ladies.  sounds like a plan.

So here is who made the cut this run..











Black Cream double.








Sour Crack #1




Sour Crack #2




Marathon OG #2 waiting for more soil to up pot her..


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 1, 2022)

decisions decisions decisions


----------



## Carty (Oct 7, 2022)

How many people are listening... huh?  hehe.

I've preached about trimming Autos to promote upward growth by removing the cotyledon (round) leaf's and the 1st set of single bladed leaf..  if you only want 4 to 6 main growth stems,  remove the next growth further up the stem and walla.

I did this 2 days ago to these plants at week 3 of veg..


----------



## Carty (Oct 7, 2022)

I myself am still learning....  just what have I learned from this last grow..

A.  Do not start autos in 2gal felt pots, by the time you harvest she is full on root bound with feeder roots.
B.  Start plants in 1gal orchid pots I love, but run them in pots a full 3wks and allow roots to develop better.
C.  Always use Myko additives.  I ran out and OMG did I notice HUGE decline in root growth.. 
D.  Most Autos need a good 75 days to run.
E.  Don't under water to much either.

And anyone want to grow some Beastly Auto's...  look for seeds done by Repins12

1 plant, his Widow Berry Cheesecake which won my Cheese off grow hands down...  thanks bro, cannot wait to grow more of your gear...


----------



## Carty (Oct 12, 2022)

Super Cropping...  have you been doing this incorrectly like I have??

Lucky enough to run into some old grow books, I decided to read an article in it about super cropping.. 
and yes, I was doing it the Soma method I'd learned of simply pinching the growing stems ..  but what this article says to do is to pinch it, then roll it 90 degrees one direction, back to center, 90 degrees the other.
and yes, the branch my bend over, but trust me it will bend upward and grow like mad..








So, all of the branches were S Cropped and the main stem was pinched midway... here she is a few days later..





Rolling the stems like the book said gives you more control over the branches opening up the plant
without the use of staking it.  which I also do..


----------



## T_Dub (Oct 12, 2022)

Wow Carty!  I learned so much in this thread….thanks for taking the time to write it up and keep it updated.  I’ve been supercropping wrong, planting seeds incorrectly, not using Mykos and under estimating the potential for autos (never tried one, but a have a couple of beans)

I’m subbed to follow along….best of luck with your grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 12, 2022)

Carty is a good man. Likes cheesy puffs.


----------



## Carty (Oct 13, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Carty is a good man. Likes cheesy puffs.


Likes heck,  he LOVES cheesy poofs.  why I just did a cheese run... muwahahaha

Hey T-Dub...  Autos are very overlooked and have seriously changed since the days of Lowryder 1.
That was balcony plants designed to grow 2ft to stay under balcony height in areas such as Spain..  One
could grow a row of these things and nobody the wiser..

Now, I've had Autos almost 5ft..  and ones I've created gone to 12ft in the Humboldt Mtns..  man I miss
Miss Piggy.  Gabagoo got to 9ft.  then the entire acre was lost to a domestic disturbance of the worst proportions, and PoPo shows up and cuts it all down.  There goes my 2000 seeds, 1000 of each strain..
sent them my last 150 of each..   grrrrrr..  but, crap happens huh?

I now have 6 Gabagoo f3 seeds and 5 of my Blue Vangoo.  Going to do my best to preserve them both starting with Gabagoo here next.   plus with them I'll be putting down some Mephisto to also hit with Gabagoo pollen..   24kt x Man Bear Alien Pig  and another 24kt cross of thiers.  a wicked strain by them..

Now to name them...  Golden Gabagoo maybe.  Goldengoo,  Golden Alien,  24kt Goo,  Goobear,
Alien Goobear,  Rip Snort,  

come on, I know you creative people have ideas... let's hear them.


----------



## Carty (Oct 13, 2022)

The growth over night was incredible yet again and yet again they were thirsty.   I've read recently that allowing them to dry ALL THE WAY out is bad..  just short of that, perfect.  So get to know the weight of your plants dry vs wet..  soil top may look dry,  but bottom may be wet.  just pick it up and feel the weight..





See you people in a week or more..  having hip replacement surgery Friday morning...  so see ya when I feel a bit better..

thanks for stopping in.. I do this for you guys  and  Gals..  I see you Submarinegirl.. hahaha

Know your plants.. it's a relationship and the more positive love you give them, the more they give back...

Secrets:  My Mars Hydro TS-2000 I'm testing has a dimmer switch.  I'll dim it down the last hour... and when they wake up,  same thing, I leave it alone and turn it up after an hour.  I call this waking them up gently..
I mean, does the sun just POP up immediately?  NO.  and this is when the light spectrum is all over the place..  why I love this daylight light spectrum with mixed in red, blues etc...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 13, 2022)

Carty said:


> The growth over night was incredible yet again and yet again they were thirsty.   I've read recently that allowing them to dry ALL THE WAY out is bad..  just short of that, perfect.  So get to know the weight of your plants dry vs wet..  soil top may look dry,  but bottom may be wet.  just pick it up and feel the weight..
> View attachment 310897
> 
> 
> ...



I figure that will be the next new thing with the lights have them come on and go off gradually. I’ve often wondered if this effected the plants. I mean how would you like to wake up to bright a$$ LED lights at exactly 6:00 am every morning.  
I’ve found that my autos are thirsty every day. If I wait till morning when the pots are almost light sometimes I’m rushing just to give their gasping selves a drink before my coffee even. They drink like crazy in those 2 gallon pots.  I think next time I will use a 3 gallon pot so they hold a bit more water.


----------



## Julie Y (Oct 15, 2022)

Carty said:


> Likes heck,  he LOVES cheesy poofs.  why I just did a cheese run... muwahahaha
> 
> Hey T-Dub...  Autos are very overlooked and have seriously changed since the days of Lowryder 1.
> That was balcony plants designed to grow 2ft to stay under balcony height in areas such as Spain..  One
> ...


Yagaba Blue


----------



## Julie Y (Oct 15, 2022)

Carty said:


> The growth over night was incredible yet again and yet again they were thirsty.   I've read recently that allowing them to dry ALL THE WAY out is bad..  just short of that, perfect.  So get to know the weight of your plants dry vs wet..  soil top may look dry,  but bottom may be wet.  just pick it up and feel the weight..
> View attachment 310897
> 
> 
> ...


Boss 74 yrs old replaced hip earlier this year. Pain in hip joint GONE. Recovery from surgery wasn't bad-incision healing takes time and the soreness from the proceedure. He went fishing in Alaska for 2 weeks. Runs a full service machine shop and race parts store. Farms grapes for wine running all the tractors and mowers I can't keep up. Good luck. I hope it goes as well for you. Best Wishes.


----------



## Carty (Oct 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Look what i got Carty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 309914


I want my $2.... hahaha.    Nice choice, this stuff will change your growing in such a positive way, root 
growth will be immediate.  I like that this can be used as a topical and watered thru..  


SubmarineGirl said:


> I figure that will be the next new thing with the lights have them come on and go off gradually. I’ve often wondered if this effected the plants. I mean how would you like to wake up to bright a$$ LED lights at exactly 6:00 am every morning.
> I’ve found that my autos are thirsty every day. If I wait till morning when the pots are almost light sometimes I’m rushing just to give their gasping selves a drink before my coffee even. They drink like crazy in those 2 gallon pots.  I think next time I will use a 3 gallon pot so they hold a bit more water.


See, you get it... lol.  just something my crazy mind thought about..  that first half hour.  when I flush them,
usually lightly a few times during growth... 1st being the switch from veg to bloom..at around week 4.
I let them sit in my tub for at least 24hrs getting that weird bathroom light and UV's that come thru..
when they go back to the Mars Hydro they go bonkers for it, reaching for the sky..
Next trick, put them into 12/12 for a week..   remember, all these autos have that photo period hidden within and they do react to the 12/12 in weird, usually positive ways..
some of this stuff again is just my crazy thoughts....


Julie Y said:


> Boss 74 yrs old replaced hip earlier this year. Pain in hip joint GONE. Recovery from surgery wasn't bad-incision healing takes time and the soreness from the proceedure. He went fishing in Alaska for 2 weeks. Runs a full service machine shop and race parts store. Farms grapes for wine running all the tractors and mowers I can't keep up. Good luck. I hope it goes as well for you. Best Wishes.


Sweet, gee tell him to get off his butt and do something.. muwahahaha.   and here I'd be happy to walk my dog.  dang.
This hip replacement wasn't nearly as bad as the 1st and more damaged hip where he had to realign my pelvis.  the swelling on it still hasn't gone all the way down.  this left hip isn't nearly as bad..  I'm a big dude, so my scar is big, 35 staples at least.   other side was 33.   with my 3 back surgeries I' m going for an arrow pointing at my butthole... hahahahahahaha....  already walking easily, few weeks no cane needed..
go to Dr Wed for updated exray and 1st follow up..  

Thanks


----------



## Carty (Oct 19, 2022)

My wife, aka: Ladybug ,  fed the girls yesterday after I mixed up some foods for her..  and, took some updated shots..
All in Preflower around day 30 thru 32..




Marathon OG has quite the stretch..  something tells me this pheno will put weight on late in the game.












Marathon OG B.   this pheno would be the 1 I'd choose to breed with if I where.. she's gonna be a beast.




Mongo removed the lower shade leaf for me today to.. everybody is helping..   lol


Sour Crack A & B.  love how this strain grows..  taking notes.  lol

Sour Crack A













Sour Crack A...  this is the wicked looking pheno with that weird leaf structure we all look for in a strain, she is going to be something special and turn lots of colors by the end of things.... excited.


----------



## Carty (Oct 19, 2022)

And I can't forget the twins..   Black Cream  by JP I believe


----------



## T_Dub (Oct 19, 2022)

Your plants look beautiful Carty.  Welcome back from the hip surgery too….glad to hear it went well!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 19, 2022)

Carty said:


> I want my $2....







Congrats on the successful surgery


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2022)

Nice plants brother but that's nothing new. Your girls are always awesome.


----------



## Julie Y (Oct 19, 2022)

Heat stressed Autos are now 49 days old. Are they ready to harvest? The Trichomes are starting to change-I think.


----------



## MechaniMan (Oct 20, 2022)

Carty said:


> And I can't forget the twins..   Black Cream  by JP I believe
> 
> View attachment 311465
> 
> ...


Good deal, are you up and moving around this quick after surgery?


----------



## gardentroll (Oct 21, 2022)

Looking Awesome Bro  ... I just cant seem to grow a Auto I tried Outdoors but once was enough ,
So Glad yer up an around , you seem  to heal very well.


got the butter cut x  Goji  goin in next round then right after that it's the Blotus x goji and of course the Sfv clone got to keep it rolling ...if I can keep veg feeding flower I'll be doing good ,Veg 4x5 ,,   flower 11x7 but using 7x4  and a 4x4  same room 3 lights ,
Keeps me busy for a min

Take care  GT


----------



## sharonp (Oct 22, 2022)

There is a lot of information in this thread.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 22, 2022)

sharonp said:


> There is a lot of information in this thread.


This is a great thread to read for sure if you’re starting autos for the first time.


----------



## Carty (Oct 23, 2022)

Hey Gang....   been hurting a little more this surgery.  Ever try to get comfortable with both butt cheeks cut into.  2mos apart is not for the wusses.  but, 9yrs of chronic pain already makes it a little easier.  walking with a walker still.  Get the 30 staples out next Wed..  2wks after that I can get back to swimming.  pool here is supposed to be heated, lets see... lol.  Healing will take a bit of time, right now, like sitting on a rock.. grrrrr

Love you all...


----------



## Carty (Oct 23, 2022)

Oh, ya know what...  maybe while I'm here I can do a quick update..

Ok.. I've switched foods and I love it.  for being at day 33 these plants are already in a nice budding mode, vs last grow it took forever.   And Remember Peeps,  Autos tend to put the bulk of their weight on late.  Try
pushing them to 80 days or close...



Julie Y said:


> Heat stressed Autos are now 49 days old. Are they ready to harvest? The Trichomes are starting to change-I think.



Hey Julie..   Heat stressed eh?  try increasing your air flow and that silica and superthrive are in the plants diet.  but air flow will be your best friend.   I used to have that issue at my old place, 600w hps in a cool tube in our hot swamp, it was difficult to keep it below 85F.  water with cool water at lights on helped.
your plants look like they are almost full on milky.  I'd run her another 10 days maybe..   you'll see the buds begin to tighten up like roses..  don't cut early, you'll get zippy up weed with a high that goes away to fast.
push her, get them meds eh?   BTW,  she's purdy..

I'm gonna quote my old buddy "Deadvet" ..  KISS  Keep it simple silly.  silica, calmag, 3 part foods.
bloom booster at mid flower..  dats it.    thanks brother, sending some of your Celtic Stone to Australia..

Advanced Nutrients 3 part is working awesome, just did a small light flushing as they fully convert to flowering..  I added an extra fan and now I'm watering daily, 4 cups each..  so, how are they doing you ask... ?   ah come on, someone asked...  lol


----------



## Carty (Oct 23, 2022)

MechaniMan said:


> Good deal, are you up and moving around this quick after surgery?


Hey Mech,  I went home same day.. in a 6am, left at 6pm.  stayed night last time, they gave me nothing for pain.. but had pain pills at home he wrote me.. dik.  so no, not staying again.  came home, wife got me setup in bed and drugged me good, puffed a doob and slept.  home nurses come by next day to check on me, pretty cool now.  rehab guy came by, over worked me, got fired.  lol.  I was in tears within 2hrs and my hip was swollen.. and yet, Dr still refuses to refill my meds..  good surgeon, grrrrrr otherwise.
been using ice, helps... if still this painful, calling my primary Mon...   up and around pretty good, and I'm taller again.  lol   I'll get thru this in time... but hurts now @ day 8.  still kinda early yet.



gardentroll said:


> Looking Awesome Bro ... I just cant seem to grow a Auto I tried Outdoors but once was enough ,
> So Glad yer up an around , you seem  to heal very well.
> 
> 
> ...


Hey buddy... nice to see ya stop in.  been a rough 8 days this time, double sore butt cheeks sux.. lol
I don't know what it is man, I'm just lucky with how I figured out these autos.. and people who keep starting them in solo cups with continue to complain about stunted plants, not that you did.  sometimes it's crap genetics.  Me, I'd recommend anyone to try Mephisto for their 1st run, because it will add to their
possible success and not turn them off autos.

I seen your setup you beast...  beautiful plants buddy..  gonna have to drive up and get me a sample..
"Safety Meeting"  eh?    you heard from Kraven at all?



sharonp said:


> There is a lot of information in this thread.


Thank you so much..  my goal is to help others be successful with this world of the Auto Flower


SubmarineGirl said:


> This is a great thread to read for sure if you’re starting autos for the first time.


Especially true as Subgirl says..  I've done all your homework for you..  proven they actually love to be up  potted IMHO anyways..  and your still not a believer.  Let's take a peek at what 33 days looks like done the Carty Way..


----------



## Carty (Oct 23, 2022)

Black Cream ...  33 Days from seed, see how the new foods are causing all the plants to preflower faster, sooner and plentiful.  this was the only one double potted.. 













Marathon OG day 34..





And her taller sister


----------



## Carty (Oct 23, 2022)

Sour Crack x Blackstrap has gotta be my favorite this run...  package wasn't labeled far as who's strain it
was, but again I'm gonna go with JP because he uses the Blackstrap a lot.  and does awesome work.









That's pretty much it..  surgery has kept us from beginning the next run as of yet..  gonna have to get some soil soon though and get it going..

Anyone want to learn how to make seeds without losing the entire grow to seeds...  I'll be seeding 1 plant fully while just slightly dusting a few others to make some testers..

Gabagoo is the main project.  Using my last F3 stock to preserve her and make a nice handful of beans..
at the same time some Mephisto crosses will get some male love, just enough to make 20 to 30 seeds off each..  where it gets tricky,  so we'll take this journey together soon...
Mephisto Genetics to get dusted..
24kt x Man Bear Alien Pig...  grown both, loved them, even worked with MBAP
24kt x CDLC  

I see a strain called Golden Gabagoo in my near future.... hehe.


----------



## Carty (Oct 23, 2022)

Sour Crack


----------



## Carty (Oct 23, 2022)

Hint on Preflower Pollen dropping to create just the right amount of seeds...   amount of seeds are decided
#1 on how many pistols are exposed, or  white hairs.  hope that's correct..  in preflower, when the plant is
1st showing sex.  and a very limited amount of hairs are exposed.. so it will only allow that many seeds to be made..  you can usually time this just right watching the male daily until his pollen sacs begin to sag full of pollen ready to open.  allow just a few to open in the tent, then remove him and put him next to a plant you want to preserve and make lots of seeds.  Like my Gabagoo I'll be doing.. 
\
Stay tuned


----------



## sharonp (Oct 23, 2022)

Are most of these plants from seeds you have bred yourself? Because I am trying to  learn the breeders of seeds online and their plants characteristics. I'm growing a Barney's Farm autoflower Runtz right now and my last grown I did an Orange Bud Auto from Dutch Passion. I also grow the free seeds I get from Herbies. I have grown their Gorilla Glue and Zkittlez autoflower. I have grown Fast Buds Gorilla Cookies too. I see some of your autoflowers you have bred yourself? How high is the THC content if you know? I normally grow plants with at least 20% THC.


----------



## Julie Y (Oct 23, 2022)

Julie Y said:


> Heat stressed Autos are now 49 days old. Are they ready to harvest? The Trichomes are starting to change-I think.


Today was the day. I have a way a growing mini canna....put up a simple drying/curing tent. Super cheap but dedicated for next steps. Trimmed the big leaves then any I could reach in and snip the stem. Thanks all.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 23, 2022)

Julie Y said:


> Today was the day. I have a way a growing mini canna....put up a simple drying/curing tent. Super cheap but dedicated for next steps. Trimmed the big leaves then any I could reach in and snip the stem. Thanks all.


Congratulations on your harvest Julie


----------



## Carty (Oct 24, 2022)

sharonp said:


> Are most of these plants from seeds you have bred yourself? Because I am trying to  learn the breeders of seeds online and their plants characteristics. I'm growing a Barney's Farm autoflower Runtz right now and my last grown I did an Orange Bud Auto from Dutch Passion. I also grow the free seeds I get from Herbies. I have grown their Gorilla Glue and Zkittlez autoflower. I have grown Fast Buds Gorilla Cookies too. I see some of your autoflowers you have bred yourself? How high is the THC content if you know? I normally grow plants with at least 20% THC.


I can't take credit for these fine works except my Gabagoo..  I've breed plenty of plants both photo periods
and auto flower.  I've grown many from the breeders you named off, but found I have a love for Mephisto and some random small breeders.  Don't care to give any of my $ to the big seed banks is all... but dat's me.  lol.  no idea what the THC is on my Gabagoo or my Blue Vangoo, just know people love it and it sticks to your finger so bad it's difficult to load a bowl and get off your finger.. thus the Gabagoo name, just sounded cool.. Soprano's is where we heard it... pass the Gabagoo..  lol.

Be glad to help you make seeds ok...  just ask or follow my up and coming preservation on Gabagoo ok... not far off..  I'd use something like Barney's Farm stock..  but if you want to really start off with a bang.
Go look into Sagarmath's Auto line for your breeding female..  and then non fem autos to find a male or 2


Julie Y said:


> Today was the day. I have a way a growing mini canna....put up a simple drying/curing tent. Super cheap but dedicated for next steps. Trimmed the big leaves then any I could reach in and snip the stem. Thanks all.


Nice, enjoy them buds... be patient with the drying..  to fast and your gonna melt the trichome heads and really decreasing potency..  by leaving the smaller leaf on and allowing it to wrap around the buds.. it will actually lock in flavor and keep trichomes from becoming damaged..  just learned this myself reading an old book..  The Great Book of Buds,  Cannabible 3..  cheers


----------



## Carty (Oct 24, 2022)

Some better shots from tonight


----------



## sharonp (Oct 24, 2022)

I will have to try Mephisto Genetics. They have some seeds on seedsman where you don't have to buy 10 seeds at a time.


----------



## Carty (Oct 25, 2022)

sharonp said:


> I will have to try Mephisto Genetics. They have some seeds on seedsman where you don't have to buy 10 seeds at a time.


I've never had a bad experience with their gear.  3 pks are perfect to see if you like a strain or not.. 

Check out Berserker Autos too..  he does some nice works and cost may be less, especially if you mention me.. tell him I sent you.  The Marathon OG's I'm running atm are his..

If I was feeling a bit better or if you can wait a bit,  I may be able to send you a few ok..


----------



## Carty (Oct 28, 2022)

Time for a serious look at results from Super cropping,   leaf stripping etc..

Super Cropped every growing shoot few weeks ago..  My buddy goes even more aggressive when it comes to squeezing his stems and bending every shoot.  I need to do less plants to do his technique but his results don't lie.  These plants loved to be abused at the correct time.

Sour Crack #1 day 41






Sour Crack 2,  less leaf stripping to see if buds get bigger on this 2nd plant of SC





The color in Black Cream is becoming amazing.. the buds will be black by the end.








Same plant 19 days ago





And the Marathon OG girls grow very much like one of my favorite strains... LBL by Loran








Results don't lie... this Mars Hydro TS-2000 is just killing it, the new foods are rocking to.. found me a nice
combo.. very happy


----------



## Carty (Nov 7, 2022)

I wanted to show you guys my current Autos at around Day 50 as they were born within days of each other.

Black Cream.. this strain started putting out colors from the pinching (Supercropping) area of the stems and into the flowers..  this one was double potted and showed 2 distinct phenos..  a short fat lime green one and a taller bushier purple described above.

The shorter one may not be purple, but her aroma blows the taller pheno away.. red arrow points her out









pheno 2 has all the color, and a nice light sweet aroma..


----------



## Carty (Nov 7, 2022)

For the 1st 3wks of the plants life in veg there's not to much to do really..  water as needed, feed on a weekly schedule..  fans are your best friend, you want them plants fluttering..  between week 2 + 3 will be our 1st
bit of stress training.  I remove the Cotyledon (round leafs)  and the first set of single bladed leaf that popped up with the cotyledon leaf's early on.   

I did this once after reading removing lower growth promotes upward growth..  not sure they meant these leaf's and not this early, but did it I did.  With Autos it turns out the response was very positive and in another week the plants were much taller..  and if you want just 4 to 6 main branches plus center cola, then also remove the next set of branches up from the single bladed leaf just removed.

I think I have photos of all this I can get from another site that shows all this in detail .....


----------



## Carty (Nov 7, 2022)

Sour Crack x Blackstrap   pretty sure these are by JP..


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 7, 2022)

Wow Carty…..you really do well with these autoflowers!  Beautiful!  One of these days, I plan to try it myself.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 7, 2022)

Good job brother.


----------



## Carty (Nov 8, 2022)

Ya just gotta love when the plants are at this photogenic time in their life..

Marathon OG by Berserk Autos is incredible.  I love growing this small breeders gear.


----------



## Carty (Nov 9, 2022)

I lost a very dear friend .  RIP Matt of Goat & Monkey Seeds..

I was really just getting to know this cool brother on a more personal level.  What a great guy and his
generous nature was experienced by many as he gifted seeds out probably more then he sold.. lol.

Don't want to go into details, but Matt was found after no responding to family and friends for a few days.
A wellness check was requested and performed by local police who found Matt passed in his home..
And since I know no more I can't elaborate..

Matt my friend.. I miss you already..


----------



## Blue Lou (Nov 10, 2022)

So how did the leaf stripping workout?


----------



## Carty (Nov 12, 2022)

Blue Lou said:


> So how did the leaf stripping workout?


Haha.. funny you mentioned it.  I jumped the gun on these a wee bit..  not worred so much about size on these because it's about making seeds not production of buds.   the babies are 12 days old, I usually wait until past 2wks to do this.

Only the Sour Stomper has been leaft alone as they are a week behind...


----------



## Carty (Nov 12, 2022)

In a week these will look very different if all goes well..  but again, keep in mind I'm just making some seeds to preserve the Gabagoo..  atm we are searching for a male worthy and one of the first things I look for in Autos is which male shows sex last..

Why Last?  Autos get larger by having longer veg periods before showing sex.. if you can find 3wks your
set..  Unless you want one that finishes faster even though you'll be giving up a little weight, then 2wks.

The veg period is really what decides your Auto plant size because not many go thru that "BIG STRETCH" like
a good photo period will with some tripling their size..  

Stay tuned..


----------



## Carty (Nov 22, 2022)

Let's take a peek at what's been going on with the breeding project.

Ok... I started off choosing a male that showed sex at day 12 but was not my best choice... then a plant I
thought was female showed his danglers on the 18th.  Perfect,  18 days of veg allows an auto to get bigger.  Male in rear..   Double Blue Vangoo R/R with one sexed, one almost..   R/F Gabagoo #1 has
been up potted.. 

On the left are the 2 Mephisto Sour Stompers that are feminized...





Blue Vangoo





Gabagoo





and the 2 Sour Stomper at 2wks old almost ready to be up potted at 3wks..















This breeding project is just for fun and to preserve a few strains I created years ago.  

until next time


----------



## Carty (Nov 27, 2022)

It's amazing just how fast things can change..   coming around nicely too.

I started off in the hopes of preserving Gabagoo and maybe Blue Vangoo.  well,  Gabagoo made it with flying colors and I have an excellent choice in a male Gabagoo and a female.

Male:  Why is he attractive as an auto pollen donor.  He showed sex at day 18.  this allows an auto plant longer time to fill out in veg mode before showing sex, especially since females will show sex even later.

Female:  OMG is she a beauty.  Excellent structure with a huge stem to support a big plant.. for being stunted on purpose for breeding she's quite built.  she showed sex at day# 22.  

The male has already begun releasing pollen with so much more to drop.. luckily they are in the small tent
all by themselves for a little privacy.. cept when my sick arse peeks in to watch... tee hee..

Might collect some pollen for later on..


----------



## Carty (Nov 27, 2022)

The 2 Sour Stomper Auto fem's by Mephisto were just up potted, used some Big Foot in transplant hole.


----------



## Carty (Nov 27, 2022)

Once the male is done I'll give her a day or two then rinse her off and back into the big Mars Hydro setup..

After that, time to start a Memorial Grow for my buddy Matt of Goat & Monkey who recently passed away.

1 -  G&M  Molokai Frost #5 x White Runtz feminized
1 -  G&M  Urkle x White Runtz feminized
RIP Matt

1 -  Draig's Blue Ice reg photo period,  seed looks very female to me
1 -  Nurse Larry x Harlequin Clone reg photo, seed looks very female to me.  Vault Collection.

I've been wanting to try the medical properties of the NL x Harlequin and my brother Draig up in Mich
says this is the best thing he's ever made, grown, smoked..  so of course I wanted to run some... lol.

These will all be going into water in 2 days, hoping to sprout Dec 1st.. just easy to keep track of.. lol


----------



## Carty (Nov 27, 2022)

Note:  The Blue Vangoo all got culled.  The plant I was waiting for HER to show sex, thru balls at day 22.
normally this would be excellent, but with the only female BV to show sex at day 12 this was not the mix
I was looking for and cut them both down Thanksgiving Day to give thanks to the pot gods... hahaha

however, the silver lining is the Gabagoo is being preserved and done right with 2 very nice donors..

At this rate, seeds will be ready in 2mos or so ok.... 

2 Time Bud of the Month winner strain:  Gabagoo F3 by Carty  

Gabagoo is a wonderful creation that took me years to get how I wanted it.

It all began with a few Sour60 x AK47 seeds,  the only 3 that were not crushed by an over zealous postal worker, gone, well, postal on a simple card.  LOL>   2 females of opposite structure and a nice male.
HItting this with Blue Streak F3 started the journey of Gabagoo.. 

Agoo was a beast and also donated to Gabagoo when a male showed up to play..

Sour Bubble x Sour Bubble x Sour60/AK =  Agoo with a super sticky pheno named Mr Magoo..
Meet Agoo





Making Gabagoo Seeds





The cool thing, someone I sent Mr Magoo to years ago has some and has offered to return them to me so
I can hopefully preserve her.   he also has my Miss Piggy F1 original.  thought this was gone forever.

Miss Piggy:  A beast of a plant.  515 x MBAP

515 -  By Sweet this Auto comes in @ 3-4ft every time.  515 I believe was his ending area code in Co.
W.C. OG Kush x Cash Crop Auto








As you can see she gets some size to her.

Kush Van Stitch is the Momma of Blue Vangoo


----------



## joeb631a (Nov 27, 2022)

Carty said:


> It's amazing just how fast things can change..   coming around nicely too.
> 
> I started off in the hopes of preserving Gabagoo and maybe Blue Vangoo.  well,  Gabagoo made it with flying colors and I have an excellent choice in a male Gabagoo and a female.
> 
> ...


thats very romantic...


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 27, 2022)

Looking great Carty. Gabagoo is a great strain.
Loved growing it. Never had a male and female Gabagoo at the same time or I would have seeded her.
Had a Mr Magoo male I seeded a Skittles Auto with but the seeds didn't look mature. Had one seed I planted popped but it stunted. When I get a chance I'm going to try a few more of those seeds. I called those seeds Skittles Magoo.


----------



## Carty (Nov 30, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking great Carty. Gabagoo is a great strain.
> Loved growing it. Never had a male and female Gabagoo at the same time or I would have seeded her.
> Had a Mr Magoo male I seeded a Skittles Auto with but the seeds didn't look mature. Had one seed I planted popped but it stunted. When I get a chance I'm going to try a few more of those seeds. I called those seeds Skittles Magoo.


Hey bro,  Gabagoo is getting ready to make a small climb back with this small breeding.  This is just a savior move to keep her from dying off..  and what a beautiful example of her I've got to work with..








And the 2 up potted Sour Stomper autos are doing great..









things are getting fun..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)

Those look great Carty. Gabagoo is one of my favorites so far. She is really fun to grow and a great smoke. Your doing a great job.
How do you know when to pollinate where you will get viable seeds?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

“ 
It all began with a few Sour60 x AK47 seeds, the only 3 that were not crushed by an over zealous postal worker, gone, well, postal on a simple card. LOL> 2 females of opposite structure and a nice male.
HItting this with Blue Streak F3 started the journey of Gabagoo.. “



i remember them seeds , i just wish i could remember who sent them to me….i wanna say it was TIM but im not for sure

i did a lousy job trying to grow them , there was not a lot of info on autos back then , that is when i sent them to you…..gawd i wish i had that package back again so i could re-package them

but hey , it all turned out for the best and now thanks to Cartman , there is now some excellent info on how to grow autos successfully


----------



## Carty (Dec 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Those look great Carty. Gabagoo is one of my favorites so far. She is really fun to grow and a great smoke. Your doing a great job.
> How do you know when to pollinate where you will get viable seeds?


Gabagoo has such a following in Colorado, others are now taking credit for creating it...  hahaha.  Hey, they say it's the best flattery.  diks.   haha.  

Breeding with Autos I find super easy.  As far as seeds go,  my rule of thumb is 6wks.  From the pollen dropping to viable.  Any sooner and your chancing many green seeds and a few viable.
The pollen part is all nature.
But, you also have to know what males to watch out for if you have the oppurtunity to choose between a few .. like on this run,  I kept the 1st male just in case, but he showed sex at day 12.  Average really for an auto male.. then, another showed sex at day 18.  THAT was my male.  Because he showed sex at almost 3wks old, some of his offspring females may go the same and that is my goal.

Autos to get size need to veg 3wks..  the ones that show sex in 10 days are fun, but those are the stunted plants that give Autos a bad rap..  so it's pollen slinging with a good eye.  Now if I had a few males that showed same time frame.  I see who had the earliest trichome production, shortest nodes etc.. 

hope that helps a little


bigsur51 said:


> “
> It all began with a few Sour60 x AK47 seeds, the only 3 that were not crushed by an over zealous postal worker, gone, well, postal on a simple card. LOL> 2 females of opposite structure and a nice male.
> HItting this with Blue Streak F3 started the journey of Gabagoo.. “
> 
> ...




One Offspring of the first batch of seeds I made..  obviously showing some AK in her huh...





And I then did another breeding with one of the Offspring that was so sticky it got the nickname Agoo
which created Mr Magoo, Magoo, and Gabagoo..  yeah, I had to research this myself.. hahaha.





It wasn't easy starting off with 3 stunted plants that showed the Sour60 side, 








So as they got bigger I kept seeding up the larger plants while always choosing the stickiest male with early trichome development as early as on the pollen sacs..






but like they say, the big pheno searching time is F2 stock and it proved correct.






And that is the Journey of Gabagoo..  I have 1 good friend who has like 20 seeds who will also do a preservation run when he can get to it..  Argo buddy, still counting on you...


----------



## Carty (Dec 3, 2022)

And with Barefrog passing me back some very old stock...  Mr Magoo will be getting a chance and Miss Piggy just may make a comeback..  she is my biggest Auto to date.

Miss Piggy -  W. C. OG  x  Cash Crop Auto female (aka: 515 by Sweet)    X   Kush Van Stitch.

It's amazing these early works are still out there and I'm sending him some Feminized Autos to replace them..  Karma people, gotta keep that Karma inline..   Thanks Bare..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2022)

How far along is the female when you dust her?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 3, 2022)

barefoot has the og seeds for red cheese aka Columbian Red x Cheese……that is some dam good weed


----------



## Carty (Dec 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> How far along is the female when you dust her?


Well, this is mostly up to the male if your doing a natural dusting..  if he shows sex on day 18, it's  gonna be at least another 2wks before his pollen sacs fill and begin to droop, last sign before opening and releasing the pollen.  The more hairs the female has exposed at the time of pollen dusting, the more seeds your gonna have.  I should of collected pollen off of him , but I suck at it.   lol.   ssshhhh, my one downfall.  lol
unfortunately, I didn't hit her hard enough so my seeds will be limited this run, but will preserve her for later seed production off a female I just love..






bigsur51 said:


> barefoot has the og seeds for red cheese aka Columbian Red x Cheese……that is some dam good weed


 I have JP5 x Columbian Red ...  remember CRED..  
Also have a few different cheese varieties in seed form.  One is Sannie's Blue Cheese still in his pk.
UK Cheese #1..  supposedly you find the right 1 and your getting Skunk #1..  just renamed I hear.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2022)

I have some cred seeds and that is where the Red Cheese comes from….very fruity terps , some very tasty and aromatic herbs


----------



## Carty (Dec 6, 2022)

I thought maybe that was it.   I remember when Budmiser was handing them out in paks of 40.  and again,
I gifted all mine out.  I have plenty of other stuff though..  I'm really excited about this one guy sending me a bunch of the Goat & Monkey Gear..  hahaha.  I love Matt's work and have 3 going right now..

Problem is, these are not autos..


----------



## Carty (Dec 6, 2022)

Frustrated..  Gabagoo is at day 35.  IMHO she should be at cotton ball stage, not preflower.  

Today she was watered and cleaned up her bottom a bit in hopes she'll concentrate her energies on
conversion.  here she is after her trim job.


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Dec 6, 2022)

Maybe a little bit bigger harvest? If it vegged longer. IDK but I sure check in the AM to see what you have posted as much as I can.  I was gifted some mighty fine autos awhile back and plan on running them outdoors as soon as warm weather makes it way back here!


----------



## Carty (Dec 10, 2022)

Day 39 and she's coming around.  And your right, longer veg, bigger harvest..

Here is what I've figured out about her.  The Dad was Sour60 x AK47..  she is one of the few AK47 Phenos that showed up.  She's been on 18/6 the entire time and has white hairs all over her.. was hit with a little Gabagoo pollen at day 20 or so..  She sexed on day 18.  Guess she is gonna be a freaking beast huh?  hehe















With the amount of budsites she's producing her yield is going to be incredible.


----------



## Batman67 (Dec 10, 2022)

Amazing


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> Day 39 and she's coming around.  And your right, longer veg, bigger harvest..
> 
> Here is what I've figured out about her.  The Dad was Sour60 x AK47..  she is one of the few AK47 Phenos that showed up.  She's been on 18/6 the entire time and has white hairs all over her.. was hit with a little Gabagoo pollen at day 20 or so..  She sexed on day 18.  Guess she is gonna be a freaking beast huh?  hehe
> 
> ...







i will take Beast for a thousand dollars Alex.


----------



## Carty (Dec 10, 2022)

For 2 Days she stayed outside the tent and got what some indirect light.  she wound up actually leaning
towards the tent opening, a great sign she is getting positive stress.  Rotated her and left her remainder of the day.  she went mad..   Her offspring should be interesting to test.

I could probably train her to fill this entire 2 x 2.5 tent base...  lol


----------



## Carty (Dec 10, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> barefoot has the og seeds for red cheese aka Columbian Red x Cheese……that is some dam good weed


Hey, I wanted to correct my mistake.   It is Barefrog and not Barefoot returning the seeds to me.  I get them guys confused often.  I corrected it above in the thread and thought I'd let ya know.  Because today, some of my original Gabagoo, (Magoo Pheno) just made it back into my hands, Miss Piggy a few days ago.. this is getting fun..  Yeah, Boo was running that Red Cheese for a while with great success...


Batman67 said:


> Amazing


Hey, thanks man.  How's things going for you..  And do you have my email.  I'd like you to be able to get ahold of me if you need advice and I'm not here for a bit ok..  


bigsur51 said:


> i will take Beast for a thousand dollars Alex.


And she won't stop growing..  I think next time she'll get hit in the face with a little Humboldt Secret bud starter..  help her along a bit.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 11, 2022)

Barefrog is the real deal , same with Barefoot…those two ganja gardeners could start up a premier seed business but instead they lay low and walk amongst us sharing their gear…to cool


----------



## Batman67 (Dec 11, 2022)

Hey Carty, yes I do have your email, not sure if my msg's are going to junk. I've sent you a couple of emails and had no reply. 
My new grow is slow. I believe I overwatered. Back on track now. Got 3 more Cinderevils to plant today in Dr Greenthumbs Turbo Dirt. This is the guy that makes it close to home I told you to check out.


----------



## Carty (Dec 14, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Barefrog is the real deal , same with Barefoot…those two ganja gardeners could start up a premier seed business but instead they lay low and walk amongst us sharing their gear…to cool


I couldn't of said it any better.   He's funny, sent me 3 cards with a flat inside each with a strain inside.. so, I did the same thing and sent him Feminized Autos to grow, make life easier.  Everybody Happy.. hehe
I'm so blessed to have such good friends , like you bro..  now where's my Grip..  muwahahaha.  secret code talk.. gotta have a 1970's decoder ring..   lol


Batman67 said:


> Hey Carty, yes I do have your email, not sure if my msg's are going to junk. I've sent you a couple of emails and had no reply.
> My new grow is slow. I believe I overwatered. Back on track now. Got 3 more Cinderevils to plant today in Dr Greenthumbs Turbo Dirt. This is the guy that makes it close to home I told you to check out.


Bro, I just checked and I had 7 emails and 4 notices from a different site..  but none from you and my Proton account only has main and spam..  nothing in spam.  so check see if you have it correct ok..    

Over watering can cause so many issues buddy...  I actually believe in dry stressing before overwatering..
get a feel for them pots just watered and feel how heavy it is in your hand.  Now allow it to go 3 to 5 days in between.  As long as the plant isn't drooping, it has water..  now pick up the pot and get a feel for it super dry..  make a mental note of it and you'll never overwater again.  and some, depending on locationi in tent, may need water before others.. so getting a feel for the pots is the best way to avoid mistakes..

You got this buddy..


----------



## Carty (Dec 14, 2022)

Gabagoo F3 is pregnant...

Last night at watering, as she is taking a half gallon a day atm..  I checked the lower seed pods, as I call them..  and removed one.  As soon as I grabbed it I knew I had success by the feel of how hard it was.
I peeled off the outter covering, calyx or whatever.. and a baby seedling was inside about halfway done or so.





Maybe I can get some of her offspring to finish a bit quicker too.. but she is a beast so I'm happy.



Mongo decided to try and read the Mephisto labels on the Sour Hound




and was like hey, how are the Non Autos doing..  A Memorial grow for Matt of Goat & Monkey Seeds








Perfect strain really for a mini SOG eh?


----------



## Batman67 (Dec 14, 2022)

Good onya Mongo. Mongo is so helpful he even helps when sending gifts os.


----------



## ness (Dec 16, 2022)

Carty said:


> I just cut down the plant that was not topped.. turns out topping a plant around week 3 retards flowering time by at least 2wks.  for an auto, this can mean a world of difference in yields.  However, a larger pot is for sure needed.
> I was watering and removed the plant labels, upon replacing them in a different spot it was almost impossible to penetrate the medium meaning...  root bound..  not like you do with the larger finger roots, but small hair feeder roots and a plant that I can see stress on because of this situation..  yeah, still learning here too..
> 
> Foods ran out on this grow so trying something different and non organic for a change...
> ...



Carty you sure grow beautiful cannabis.  My plants look nothing like yours.  

These plants are 24 days, and some are starting to flower, and they are not showing sex.  Look at the top flower it's kind of mosh down not flowing upward.   I water them yesterday.  And gave them 1/2 t  of CalMag to a gal water. The thing is I also gave them 1/4t Calmag two days earlier all I add to the water CalMag.  Do the yellow tips of the blades look nute burn?  






I gave them CalMag because I thought the curb tip downward was a sign of CalMag deficiency.  Am I wrong?















This plant I cut the top fan leaves.  Do you think it will be alright?





  With that being said let grow some herb.   Have a great day Carty.


----------



## ness (Dec 16, 2022)

Carty said:


> I just cut down the plant that was not topped.. turns out topping a plant around week 3 retards flowering time by at least 2wks.  for an auto, this can mean a world of difference in yields.  However, a larger pot is for sure needed.
> I was watering and removed the plant labels, upon replacing them in a different spot it was almost impossible to penetrate the medium meaning...  root bound..  not like you do with the larger finger roots, but small hair feeder roots and a plant that I can see stress on because of this situation..  yeah, still learning here too..
> 
> Foods ran out on this grow so trying something different and non organic for a change...
> ...


Yes beatiful Cart.  Nice going.

What are 3 part Grow, Bloom, and Micro?  Are they nutes?


----------



## ness (Dec 16, 2022)

Carty said:


> What's up peeps...  Well, so far I've cut down the 2 Mephisto Cheeser's.
> View attachment 309991
> 
> 
> ...



Yummy.  My time is coming.  I will get sparkly buds.  Wishing anyhow.  Will see. Yes, in deedy.  Thank you, Carty, for your knowledge. See ya later.


----------



## ness (Dec 16, 2022)

Carty said:


> Hey Gang....   been hurting a little more this surgery.  Ever try to get comfortable with both butt cheeks cut into.  2mos apart is not for the wusses.  but, 9yrs of chronic pain already makes it a little easier.  walking with a walker still.  Get the 30 staples out next Wed..  2wks after that I can get back to swimming.  pool here is supposed to be heated, lets see... lol.  Healing will take a bit of time, right now, like sitting on a rock.. grrrrr
> 
> Love you all...



Happy your up and healing.  You will feel so much better with time.  Happy swimming.


----------



## Carty (Dec 16, 2022)

Batman67 said:


> Good onya Mongo. Mongo is so helpful he even helps when sending gifts os.


Ha ha ha... yeah he does.  Just sent a box to a friend in Colorado and he got chew sticks, a stuffed animal and only Mongo knows what else.  but he's so helpful.   and will not eat the buds, yet has been known to pluck a leaf or, kill baby plants because it's all leaf.  


ness said:


> Carty you sure grow beautiful cannabis.  My plants look nothing like yours.
> 
> These plants are 24 days, and some are starting to flower, and they are not showing sex.  Look at the top flower it's kind of mosh down not flowing upward.   I water them yesterday.  And gave them 1/2 t  of CalMag to a gal water. The thing is I also gave them 1/4t Calmag two days earlier all I add to the water CalMag.  Do the yellow tips of the blades look nute burn?


*Thanks Ness, years of making mistakes got me here.. hehe.
Your plants look great, yeah, a wee bit of nute burn.  Give them some extra water until you see it clear up a bit, then cut your nutrients back a little.  remember, every strain is different and some are more sensitive.  and nutrients do not make the plant, genetics do.  soon as you start thinking that way life will get easier.  Less is more, but it's important to use the right thing at the right time.*


ness said:


> View attachment 315380
> 
> 
> I gave them CalMag because I thought the curb tip downward was a sign of CalMag deficiency.  Am I wrong?


*Ok.. yes & no.  they probably need calmag, but clawing downward usually isn't a sign.. matter of fact, they call it "Praying for Magnesium" as the leaf's get an upward clawing to them..  are you over watering?   don't panic though,  it'll come around and they look healthy.*


ness said:


> View attachment 315381
> 
> 
> View attachment 315382
> ...


*Yup, do it all the time.   at 2wks  I remove them little round leafs and the single bladed.. then a few weeks into transition, aka: Preflower.  I too either tuck them leaf's or remove them to open up a line of site.  usually what happens is the side shoots catch up to the main cola and make for a nice canopy..  nice yob *


ness said:


> View attachment 315384
> 
> 
> With that being said let grow some herb.   Have a great day Carty.


*and That we will do.. that sure is a pretty strain.  what is she.*


----------



## ness (Dec 16, 2022)

Carty said:


> Ha ha ha... yeah he does.  Just sent a box to a friend in Colorado and he got chew sticks, a stuffed animal and only Mongo knows what else.  but he's so helpful.   and will not eat the buds, yet has been known to pluck a leaf or, kill baby plants because it's all leaf.
> 
> *Thanks Ness, years of making mistakes got me here.. hehe.
> Your plants look great, yeah, a wee bit of nute burn.  Give them some extra water until you see it clear up a bit, then cut your nutrients back a little.  remember, every strain is different and some are more sensitive.  and nutrients do not make the plant, genetics do.  soon as you start thinking that way life will get easier.  Less is more, but it's important to use the right thing at the right time.
> ...


*Your plants look great*
Thank you Carty.  I'm learning.  Just love this hobby.


Oh I didn't say the name did I.  oops   Gelato they are.  Hoping for 4 females.

I was thinking of growing Auto outside this spring and one photo in the grow room.  What do you think of Auto outside?


----------



## kevinn (Dec 16, 2022)

Carty
Thinking of growing some fem autos outside this spring.  Will start indoors and then move outside in April.  Any suggestions how long I should grow indoors before moving out.  And what size pot to you suggest for an outdoor grow.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carty (Dec 17, 2022)

ness said:


> *Your plants look great*
> Thank you Carty.  I'm learning.  Just love this hobby.
> 
> 
> ...


Gelato tastes wonderful... all ladies be nice, so taking it these are regular seeds?  wanna make yourself a few 
seeds for stock?  hehe.  yeah, maybe a bit much atm.  all you do though is watch that male, soon as you see a few pollen sacs open up.. kill that sucker.  get like 10 seeds of each female.  

Autos do fine outdoors, flowering time is same 75 to 80 days.  but I'd do the opposite.. lol  photo period outdoors and autos indoors.  try doing a SOG, Sea Of Green where you grow a bunch and just lollipop them all...






kevinn said:


> Carty
> Thinking of growing some fem autos outside this spring.  Will start indoors and then move outside in April.  Any suggestions how long I should grow indoors before moving out.  And what size pot to you suggest for an outdoor grow.  Thanks in advance.


The more established they are the better chance they'll survive this transition.  Start them off at about a month old and don't give them full sun first few days.. indirect light shade, put them in sun for a few hours then back to shade.. if no wilting.. after a few days full on sun walla.  but I'd grow them a month indoors and 45 days out..


----------



## Carty (Dec 28, 2022)

I find myself in a weird place..  when a good friend and seed sponsor dies you feel like you owe them a
little love.  and why I planted the Molokai #5 x White Runtz and Urkle x WR fems of his I had left.  Like 
Matt, I gifted everything he gifted me after keeping a few to grow for myself.  I spread his seeds to Canada, Australia and Germany,  Spain..  and Matt was elated and thankful.

Funny how things come back to ya and why I so believe in gifting..  an old friend of mine, actually 2 of them, are gracing me with almost everyone of Matt's strains.  Some in unopened packaging, and some F2 stock made by my buddy Big.  

Some of which I will of course share because if I know Big, the packs will also be Big.. hehe.

Question is, will you guys get upset if I put this Auto thread on hold for a bit, although I may sneak an
auto in to the 12/12 just to show ya's in can be done.  

Pick a strain to do this with:
Toof Decay
Chemdogging
Sour Crack
Strawberry Fields

All feminized Autos by Mephisto..  each has 2 seeds.  so let's choose 1 strain to run on 12/12 ok...


----------



## Carty (Dec 28, 2022)

Preservation...
      Only serious people please.  I need someone who is willing to run my Gabagoo and under my guidance choose 2 males to open pollen drop onto multiple females.  It's time to get serious and I don't have this kind of room.  or the isolation needed.  

      Gabagoo has a big following up in Colorado, was talking with Argo this morning matter of fact.. says
people are asking for it.   so, lets save her.

I have 20 seeds that Bare returned to me I'd like it done with.  I prefer indoor growers if possible. and be nice if it can be started within a month..

Interested ?  you can post the grow right here.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

Carty said:


> I find myself in a weird place..  when a good friend and seed sponsor dies you feel like you owe them a
> little love.  and why I planted the Molokai #5 x White Runtz and Urkle x WR fems of his I had left.  Like
> Matt, I gifted everything he gifted me after keeping a few to grow for myself.  I spread his seeds to Canada, Australia and Germany,  Spain..  and Matt was elated and thankful.
> 
> ...


Big Heart Brother Big heart...
I wish I was the man but I know Im not for now.
Mephisto is my middle name
Due to its short stature, I am growing green crack ( its something crack!)
I have it in a SIP container ,hit it with EM! and she liked it as much as I liked rigatoni the first time i ate it .
I know you are busy ,but dont make me cry being gone for so long
RIP Matt


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

" I spread his seeds to Canada, Australia and Germany, Spain.."
I would have gone that far if I could of 
,I did the best I could on Long Island.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 28, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Carty
> Thinking of growing some fem autos outside this spring.  Will start indoors and then move outside in April.  Any suggestions how long I should grow indoors before moving out.  And what size pot to you suggest for an outdoor grow.  Thanks in advance.


Ive grown them outside many times. Started them from seed outside and had no problems.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Ive grown them outside many times. Started them from seed outside and had no problems.


Thats my plan Im going to plant a bunch of autos too.
The negative part of outside is the smell and little bastyAGE KIDS  that walk around with noses that know.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 28, 2022)

2023

The Year of the Goat and Monkey Project


----------



## Carty (Dec 30, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> Big Heart Brother Big heart...
> I wish I was the man but I know Im not for now.
> Mephisto is my middle name
> Due to its short stature, I am growing green crack ( its something crack!)
> ...


Thanks Rigatoni Joe... hehe.  I've got some Green Crack and like yourself a big big Mephisto fan, I mean, look at my Avatar.  I'm a Meph Head.. muwahaha.
wish you were the man for the job to bro, I like your attitude and sound..  gonna start following you and watch that G. Crack grows eh?  

I suffer from depression and when I disappear at times it's usually me battling staring at walls feeling, well, nothing..  my mom creeping outta me, RIP Momma gone 4yrs now..  but, I knew she'd be back.. LMAO.


bigsur51 said:


> 2023
> 
> The Year of the Goat and Monkey Project
> 
> ...



Oh bouey,  don't you know it..  and why I'm passing along my Gabagoo Project if possible..  I just cannot run photo periods and Autos side by side as my 2 tents share to much..  It's making me Tents..(Tense)  lol.

So, are these feminized seeds or all regular so males are to be found.  If not,  I have some Jamaican Pollen I'll be using to cross them all to.  Make Matt's Jamaican line.. he'd love that shit.


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 30, 2022)

Carty said:


> Thanks Rigatoni Joe... hehe.  I've got some Green Crack and like yourself a big big Mephisto fan, I mean, look at my Avatar.  I'm a Meph Head.. muwahaha.
> wish you were the man for the job to bro, I like your attitude and sound..  gonna start following you and watch that G. Crack grows eh?
> 
> I suffer from depression and when I disappear at times it's usually me battling staring at walls feeling, well, nothing..  my mom creeping outta me, RIP Momma gone 4yrs now..  but, I knew she'd be back.. LMAO.
> ...


Thank you..
In those times refer back to our group !
We have people here that can make you laugh and smile!
Some who have looks that could make you cry ,but for me I worked around that,, !


----------



## Carty (Dec 31, 2022)

Gotta love ya brother... 

Um..  a bit of sad news for my Auto fans.   I've been asked to help Goat & Monkey Seeds recover and preserve their genetics.  this of course means stopping my Auto scene for a few grows starting ASAP.

So right after I pluck this Sour Stomper it begins.

Anyone and everyone who needs advice or just wants to show off their Auto, please feel free to post up here as I will always check in and offer up any assistance I can.  

Sour Stomper day 60..  just started feeding her Flower Stacker, a bit late but I ran out.. but she had already begun stacking all on her ownsy...  I'd say 75 days.


----------



## Carty (Dec 31, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> 2023
> 
> The Year of the Goat and Monkey Project
> 
> ...



Yes Sir it is....  and it's sounding very much like you and I will be essential in it's involvement dude.  That's right, you think your gonna get outta this by just donating seeds.. un uh.   LMAO.

Brother Big...  I've just had a lot laid in my/our lap.

Seems Matt lost all his mother plants upon his passing as nobody was attending them and, magically all his genetics grew legs and the packs are all gone.  So yeah, the nicest man on the planet gets taken.  May the culprit's Butt grow together very soon.  

So, a big big preservation has begun and the list has started...  but,  I think I'll start a new thread just for this so come on over..   Carty


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 31, 2022)

Carty said:


> Gotta love ya brother...
> 
> Um..  a bit of sad news for my Auto fans.   I've been asked to help Goat & Monkey Seeds recover and preserve their genetics.  this of course means stopping my Auto scene for a few grows starting ASAP.
> 
> ...


Thank You Brother,
I gots me that too and gonna grow that girl hopefully as pretty as yours.
Commendable on what you are doing ,it really is ...
But thats what stoners do .
My favorite line I wish I wrote is
" Get five men drunk ,and they start a fight. Get five men stoned and they start a band "
Happy New year to you and yours and a healthy one too.
In honor of Matt RIP


----------



## ness (Dec 31, 2022)

Good luck on your new project with Goats and Monkey Seeds.  I'll surely tune in if I have any ?'s.  Thank you Carty.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 31, 2022)

ness said:


> Good luck on your new project with Goats and Monkey Seeds.  I'll surely tune in if I have any ?'s.  Thank you Carty.


Me too   Good morning Ness


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2022)

So are you going to be selling the beans as you build up the strains stock for his family?


----------



## Carty (Jan 2, 2023)

joeb631a said:


> Thank You Brother,
> I gots me that too and gonna grow that girl hopefully as pretty as yours.
> Commendable on what you are doing ,it really is ...
> But thats what stoners do .
> ...



I've heard that before too, love it.  Thanks for the kindness.


ness said:


> Good luck on your new project with Goats and Monkey Seeds.  I'll surely tune in if I have any ?'s.  Thank you Carty.


A team is slowly being put together on this project and I'm thinking my involvement will be limited to
assisting with gathering up his genetics..  then send them on to a large breeder who can do things correctly like using multiple males so all the plants variations are passed along to the F2 search for breeding more seed stock.  but I'm honored to be involved any way I can to help repay Matt's kindness.


SubmarineGirl said:


> Me too   Good morning Ness


I see you snooping around girl... hahaha.  Um, Morning.. hey, it's 2am.. lol


WeedHopper said:


> So are you going to be selling the beans as you build up the strains stock for his family?


Not me, A project manager has been invited to manage this for the family and JT..  Licenses are in place, 2 in New York State and 1 in Vermont..  so headquarters will be relocated.  but Matt was already planning this I hear.

Hoping a person I just spoke with will donate a few breeder packs he'd made and has been helping Matt behind the scenes for over a decade.  just out of love of growing as I've known him over a decade.. lol.

Again, just honored to participate and now, I think I'm released to grow whatever I want.. question is, do I do a few grows of Matt's gear or get back to my love of Autos...  what you  guys say


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

Carty said:


> I've heard that before too, love it.  Thanks for the kindness.
> 
> A team is slowly being put together on this project and I'm thinking my involvement will be limited to
> assisting with gathering up his genetics..  then send them on to a large breeder who can do things correctly like using multiple males so all the plants variations are passed along to the F2 search for breeding more seed stock.  but I'm honored to be involved any way I can to help repay Matt's kindness.
> ...


"Sometimes the needs of the many outweigh the needs of a few"  : Spock  A few grows to keep on, keeping on  in Matts direction.
I say this ,cant sleep ,and its 4:20 in the am


----------



## ness (Jan 2, 2023)

Do matts seeds it will be rewarded in the long run.  He picks the right man for the job.   Lots of Green mojo your way Carty.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2023)

Carty said:


> I've heard that before too, love it.  Thanks for the kindness.
> 
> A team is slowly being put together on this project and I'm thinking my involvement will be limited to
> assisting with gathering up his genetics..  then send them on to a large breeder who can do things correctly like using multiple males so all the plants variations are passed along to the F2 search for breeding more seed stock.  but I'm honored to be involved any way I can to help repay Matt's kindness.
> ...


I say you do what makes you happy.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 2, 2023)

keep all your options open Brother , we are building Rome


----------



## joeb631a (Jan 2, 2023)

bigsur51 said:


> keep all your options open Brother , we are building Rome


( so many women sighed when they read that their "Gladiator Big "  said " We are building Rome") you silver tongue Devil you......


----------



## Carty (Jan 4, 2023)

Okay then... it's been decided.

ECSD x White Runtz coming up.  come on over to my photo period thread to see.

Oh.. at day 64 the Sour Stomper come down and is hung up to dry.  not the biggest of plants but very frosty.

And then we have "The Beast Mode" Gabagoo.. I actually raised the light up finally as far as it would go and it still burnt the top.  so I topped her.  yeah I tried bending her over, but she's to tough and I was to lazy to tie her down.. ugh.  she is cleaned up and tied up..  hopefully by day 80..  Right now she is 65 days in..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2023)

Definitely not the Gabagoo I grew.
That's a big Auto.


----------



## Carty (Friday at 4:19 AM)

WeedHopper said:


> Definitely not the Gabagoo I grew.
> That's a big Auto.


No it is not.  LOL.   A very rare AK47 pheno has decided to show itself.  In all these years the biggest so far was about 3ft by Argo,  except when they were ran outside in Humboldt, 9ft.   so it's there, just well hidden as other strains were bred more dominant..

The 1st making wasn't even a breeding, but a desperation attempt to save a strain Bigsur51 sent me many moons ago.  MANY.. lol  and all the seeds arrived crushed cept 3.  2 females and a male came to play so I seeded them both with him.  All were super short Sour60 dominant and why that pheno usually shows overall.. 

She is hungry for foods, so I ordered some products to assist and so far she's loving it.

Here she is sitting just outside the tents opening for the night..  all get fed in am.


----------



## Carty (Friday at 4:21 AM)

Looks like the leaf stripping helped out quite a bit,  and I removed many of the lower popcorn buds so her energies can push upward to more important gals.

I am going to be running mostly photo periods for a bit,  but I am dropping 2 of my recent Auto seeds of
Gabagoo x Sour Stomper to see how it turns out..  be posting them up here soon.


----------

